# Naruto: The New Generation RP thread



## Sting (May 31, 2010)

*Naruto: The New Generation RP thread*​*Everyone is welcome​*
OOC thread

The story takes a place after first great shinobi war. The war was longest and cruelest in history. Every village is nearly destroyed and lack ninjas. Kages and all senseis had died in the battle zone, so every village has called a truce. Villages? only hope is the new generation. And you can be part of it.

Kages had died, their replacements are weak. Jounins, Anbu and Chuunins had died too, so they don?t exist yet. Only a few academy teachers are alive who teach kids in academy. You will be just graduated Genin. You will be able to do whatever you want: do missions and try to become Kage, leave your village and become a Missing ninja, create organizations, attack other villages and many more.

Rules. There are few rules which must be followed:
GM is always right
No godmoding
No spamming/flooding
No insulting
Do not control other chars without their masters? permission.
Look at the first rule


----------



## ANDROIDDD (May 31, 2010)

Ortega rose from his bed with no hesitation. He wiped the crust from his eyes and lifted himself off the bed. He ruffled his hair some before walking into his bathroom. He turned the knob on his shower and waited for the water to warm. Meantime he gathered his clothes and eqiupment.As time passed and Ortega's hygenic needs were met he strolled to the kitchen of his apartment and helped himself to some milk. Afterwards he left his home to take a stroll around the village. Upon doing so Ortega came across an alley where smaller children then himself were kicking a ball up and down the alley. Ortega watched and anlyzed the game. He smiled to himself and continued his stroll. 

         As time passed Ortega left to a dojo where he would train for the day. Ortega's daily training icluded; sparring with a post, pull-ups, running in place, jumping jacks, weapons training, and chakra distribution.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (May 31, 2010)

as keiharu was sitting on the ground eating his food made out of milk and a
piece of toast with butter looking down on the cage with the rat in the cage and the 
other empty cage about 30 feet awat from the mouse
quickly Keiharu took 2 pieces of toast from his toast and a rock
now releasing the mouse then started to manipulate it getting it too the cage and such
while yawning 

after training in manipulating the mouse Keiharu started using genjutsu on it


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

Hideki walked through the streets of the mist, passing by several villagers. It was dark and suspicious, the usual here. It was much different from Konoha, where everyone seemed to be cheerful and warming, but all that was in the past now. The cigarette in his mouth creeped out smoke into the air around him. This was the mist, no one really cared if a child was smoking; that had to be one of the good things here.

An irritated expression remained on his face, the same as it always was. He stopped in front of a small open shop with his hands resting in his pocket. "Hey Hideki, make sure you tell your uncle to bring that damn money," a middle aged man with one eye told the boy. Hideki looked up at him and shrugged.

"Tch, your giving orders to the wrong person, one-eye," Hideki retaliated as slapped a few dollars on the wooden counter. "The usual," he simply said waiting.

"Yeah, yeah," One-eye responded as he replaced the cash with a pack of cigarettes, a lighter, and a pack of matches. As soon as Hideki received the the items, he walked away. "You better get rid of that habit kid," he told the young boy as he watched him.

"How about you mind your own damn business, you one-eyed asshole! I can smoke all I want!" Hideki lashed out at him him with anger.

"...I was talking about your attitude.."


----------



## ANDROIDDD (May 31, 2010)

Ortega's training went on the same until he got bored. His forehead was completly covered in sweat. He huffed and puffed as the older men and women training watched."WHAT THE HELL ARE YALL LOOKING AT"!!! As he yelled an idea clicked. He took off the shirt of the jumpsuit and stood in his fighting stance. Alarge bulky man came and stood in front of Ortega he was a jounin. He bent over in front of Ortega and tapped his own chin."Come kid lay one on me" Ortega grinned, stepped back and tried a roundhouse kick. Without barely budging the jounin caught his foot and laid Ortega on hi back. This went on for awhile, though Ortega continued to fail and began to become angered.


----------



## Sting (May 31, 2010)

Ukirama woke up and yawned several times. It was 8 a.m. And despite such an early time outside was so noisy. Everyone was working so hard to rebuild all damaged buildings. Ukirama took a shower, had a breakfast and went outside to take a walk. 

"Kid, help me a little" old man asked him the second when he closed his doors. Lucky for that man Ukirama hadn’t anything to do. So he decided to help the man who was around 60 years old. "Sure…" Ukirama said and took several logs from the ground. "It’s so easy" he said to himself while carrying logs. 

After four hours he was all worn out and his clothes were all wet. He wasn’t used to such a physical job, so no wonder why he got exhausted much faster than an old man. Lucky for Ukirama they’ve finished rebuilding the house already. To thank the kid for his help old man invited him for an early lunch. Since Ukirama was hungry he decided to join…


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Si-shen stood staring at a statue of a past wielder of Executor Blade. Zaboza, he read the description of the past shinobi. He had read all of the description on this stone figures countless times. He then walked to a large row of shelves and grabbed a scroll. He then began to practice without stop on how to do the sword kata. After he memorized it enough he again and again began to practice it. Once he think he got the motion down perfectly he walked outside of the mighty building. Then began to cut threw a tree with his blade. The large blade weighed as much as him. But he never once stop practicing his sword. He knew that one day he would have the power to restore the Legendary swordsmen order.

After he wasn't able to swing the sword anymore. He walked over to and grabbed some cooked meat and ate. Then he opened a scroll and began reading the history of the Uchiha clan. He knew it already but he want to be able to recite it. After that he summon his wolf puppy name Brewser. Then he training in a combo fighting style, him with his broad sword and Brewser with his sharp claws and teeth.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2010)

*Kyo*
Some loud noises are heard in the training area 7, there was Kyo who was training alone, his foster father died in the war, some days after Kyo´s "Birthday".Now he is training his new technique.

"Summoning technique!"he said failing again, his chakra control wasn´t the best."Mmmm... What´s going wrong?"he asked himself without getting mad, his easy going attitude just don´t let him to get angry easily. Lying in the ground, he closed his eyes trying to find an answer, but the results weren´t as he expected and got carried to hachibi´s place.

"Uh? what the hell am I doing here?"he asked to himself looking around and recognizing the place he have met Hachibi a little time ago, so he remember the place."That´s exactly what I wonder brat, have you come to accept the deal?Hehehe"he said with a husky voice.Kyo frowned a bit he didn´t got angry but that topic doesn´t like him"I don´t care about that deal you said, I´m not going to accept it because one day the people will accept that I´m not you and I´ll be respected as a good ninja as my father wanted, so don´t come with that absurd stuff"he said determined and smiling,facing the giant ox."You are the one who miss it, brat"and with that Kyo returned and opened his eyes."May be is because I haven´t eaten since the breakfast, let´s go for some meat"he said without giving importance to the earlier conversation with his non beloved demon.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (May 31, 2010)

After finally landing a blow on the jounin Ortega left the dojo. He was exhuasted, but his day,s training was not yet complete. He walked to the outer mountains with a bookbag full of stuff and his sword strapped diagonally on the back of his waist. Upon reaching the outer mountains of the village Ortega stretched his legs and dashed as fast as he could outside of the village. Ortega was extremlly exhausted from his dojo training. but he insisted on pushing his physical limits. So he began to run at full speed.....


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Si-shen walked out of the great hall which he lived in. He puppy Brewser on is side. He decided he would go find some supplies. Most people stayed away from the empty houses of the dead ninja. But Si-shen didn't care about respect for them. They were all dead, he would find there money, ninja supplies anything at all of vaule. He after all lived in a huge building with only 2 other people. His brother Kensaki and his best friend Chian. He entered the first house and found someones old say safe. With a few slices of a sword it was opened and he money and some jewelry. He grabbed it and put it in a huge bag he carried. He had no remorse for robbing the dead. As he walked over to a beautiful hand crafted cabinet he opened it. It had a huge scroll with the anbu and mist symbol on it. He grabbed it with excitement. But it wouldn't open, damn it he thought. 

Then a loud vocie screamed *what are you doing?* Si-Shen turned to see a old man with a cane. *You can take stuff from the dead. Wait is that.... we have to tell the Academy instructors. They might know how to open it!* He exclaimed. 

Si-Shen frowned. " I am going to half to kill you know."

THe old man looked shocked. *"I am citizen of the Mist, I have ...."* Before he could finish Si-Shen sliced the man from the hip going at an angle toward his feet. But before he hit the ground. Si-Shen cut off his head.

Hmmm.... its a good Kata he thought. Si-Shen often killed people when he learned a new Technique for his sword. He love to practice on the real thing.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2010)

*Kyo*

Kyosuke arrived to the barbecue premise, the owner was one of his father frineds, so he si one of the few people that relies in him.

"Hey mister!"he said greeting the owner of the establishment._"Oh Kyo, How have you been?"_he asked to the boy who was kinda ignoring some looks of suspicion from some of the ninjas and villagers.

"I´m fine man, I came to eat some barbecue I´m hungry"he said grinning,and taking out from his pocket a dog-shaped purse he gave a good amount of money to the guy."Ya know, the same amount of meat as always"and saying that, the owner started preparing a big amount of meat._"Here it is,bon appetit" _ the man said and Kyo started to eat being watched by some surprised clients.

After his little meal, he started to walk around in the village"There are still some destroyed buildings, maybe I will be able to help"and saying that he started to run towards the construction chief place.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 31, 2010)

Mizumaru closed the door of his appartment. He lived alone because his parents recently died. He still got this room though so he would live somewhere. As he looked around he saw the mist was pretty thick but not as thick as it normally was.

Today looks like a pretty good day. He softly told himself. He then headed into the village square.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 31, 2010)

Si-Shen stood over the dead mans corpse and smiled. Then check his pockets, wow this guy is load as he pulled out a wade of cash then he took to of his rings off his hands. He was happy the man stuck his nose in where it didn't belong. Then he took his hand carved cane of a serpent. Then he ran out of the house with his bag full, his sword on his back and the huge scroll in his arm.

He sprinted through the village square and ran into someone. Move he push the young boy to the ground. Then kept on sprinting away.


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

Even when dead bodies lying around after the war, the mist hadn't changed much. Hideki thought to himself as the smoke from the cig trailed behind him. He didn't pay any attention to the kid that ran with a large blade on his back as he pushed another boy to the side. It wasn't any of his concern. It was getting pretty bored, until....

"Look it's Hideki!" a female voice shouted, giving Hideki a sickening look. When he turned to face that person, he found that it was three young girls around his age. "Hi,Hideki-kun~ How are you doing today?" the girl asked him with with a smile as she played with the side of her brown hair. The two other girls behind her giggled by just looking at him.

"Tch, none of your goddamn business you dumb ass!" Hideki quickly responded with anger in his tone. The girls stepped back a little in fear of him, but this was usual. Soon after the girls started giggling, confusing the boy. 

"Wow, you were right he really is cool," one of the young females whispered to the other. Hideki began to become more irritated like normally would and turned around.

"JUST GO DIE IN A PIT SOMEWHERE!" The boy let his anger get to him and stormed off with his fist clenched, passing by smashed buildings and corpses.

"Hey wait Hideki-kun! Where are you going!?" the girls began following behind him, loving his mean attitude.

"GET LOST ALREADY!!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2010)

*Kyo*
He returned from the chiefs place, once he got in to the building he was practically kicked out of the place.

"Damn, What can I do? the other ninjas don´t let me go out from the village and this place is getting bored."he said thinking, the training was enough for today so that wasn´t an option.

He heard a noise and went towards it, arriving to a backstreet he saw some guys bothering a girl around his age"Hey what are ya doing?" he said confused by the scene,a pretty naive guy._"Just get lost  monster kid!"_ one of the guys said without noticing kyo´s ninja band on the boys arm.The girl suddenly ran behind Kyo and with watery eyes she said_"Those guys are bothering me, they are scaring me"_, kyo just nodded that is one of the few things that makes him annoyed.Making an annoyed face, he went near the bullies and..."Clone jutsu"some images of him appeared scaring the guys which ran screaming.

"Are you okay?"he asked to the girl who nodded and started to cry.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 31, 2010)

What the... Mizumaru said. The moron pushed him like if he was crap. He hated people like that. He could tell the guy had high pride in himself. He wish he could kick his ass right now but he wasn't even going to try.


----------



## Kenju (May 31, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

"Aw, we lost him," One of the same girls complained after losing track of Hideki. The three of them searched around the destroyed area, moving around hunks of wood and stone. "I wonder where he could have gone?" the same girl asked herself, still looking around for their love prey.

"Why the hell are females so goddamn annoying!" Hideki whispered to himself as he hid behind a broken pillar that was still standing. He checked to the side to see if the stalkers were coming by, thankfully they weren't.

*Crack*

Was the sound that Hideki heard, immediately signaling him to leap a few feet away, quickly dodging a knife.

"Just what the fuck was that for you asshole!?" Hideki raged as hew gave a cold look at his attacker. The person that stood before him, was a middle-aged man with a turban around his head. The man had a sinister smile on his face as he twirled the knife in his hand around.

"So your a ninja, huh? Doesn't matter your just a kid. Now hand over your money before I have to hurt ya, kid," the turban man spoke as he took another knife out. A vain appeared on Hideki's forehead, showing obvious signs of his anger.

A kid!? I'll show you whose a kid Turban-head!" Hideki gave Turban-head an insulting nickname as a stick of dynamite slid out of both of his sleeves, one landing in each of his two palms. "I'll blow back into the corner you came from! You dirty rat!"


----------



## Sting (Jun 1, 2010)

Ukirama entered old man’s building. And it wasn’t an ordinary house, it was ramen shop. That old man was ramen seller. "So what’s your name, boy?" Old man asked as he served ramen. "Ukirama Senju" He answered while eating. "Senju, you say?" Old man said in astonishment. "So you must be their soon. Your parents were great ninjas. Now I know why you helped me" Old man laughed. Ukirama finished his ramen and left "Whatever… Good bye." 

Ukirama has regained his strength already. So he decided to use it. Ukirama started walking towards dojo. "Kid, help me", "Can you give me a hand?" Everyone was asking for a help. It was so annoying for him. He was in front of the dojo doors in no time. Ukirama entered and hit with his fist the wall. "Damn" There was a dark figure. Ukirama couldn’t say what exactly it was. But since it was alive, it meant Ukirama couldn’t train there at that time. He turned around and was about to leave. But the kid inside dojo shouted at him. "Come here you scared kid. Are you afraid already?" That hurt Ukirama. He turned around again and started running towards mystery kid. He was ready to kick his ass…


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

Ortega came upon a heavy fog or mist you would say. He abandon his headband and bookbag in a bush a few miles back. It was best the villagers did"nt know where he was from. He search for awhile and finally crossed the battle damaged bridge. As he entered the village he was attacked by dirty faces and whispers. Ortega tried his best to ignore it as much as possible. He, with sword gripped walked to the village square. Ortega someone their must know where "The Legendary Hall" is......


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Si-Shen walked into the hall and set down his bag. He opened a giant safe with a complex motion with the notches on the safe. He then opened it and place the money and jews in the vault. He then set the giant scroll on a shelf in the massive vault. Then closed it.

He walk over and summoned his wolf, Brewser. Here he threw him a big seasoned steak he had bought. As he sat a the entrance of the magnificent hall next to his puppy chewing on his food and began to read a scroll. "Where is Kensaki" he thought but then began to read again.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jun 1, 2010)

Keiharu was sitting using genjutsu on the rat, between two houses forming a dark spot you couldnt see from the outside. as a man entered saying " hey kiddo, what are you doing in here?, this aint no place for kids " Keiharu looked at the man making some handseals and saying "Kasumi Juusha no Jutsu" as 10 "false" clones appeared
5 behind him and 2 to the right of the man and 2 left of the man and finally 1 right infront of Keiharu. as the man was scared looking afraid at the kids but then yelled 
" what can kids do to me!" hitting one of the clones as the hand just went through the clone without the clone disappearing, the man again hlaf-yelled to Keiharu " so its just a illusion hah kid?" mean while Keiharu had switched with a clone to the left of where he had just been, as the man turned around then looking at the clone standing where keiharu had for just a second ago he charged but as he passed the real Keiharu, Keiharu hit him in the back of his neck with a fast hit and as the man turned he raised his fist hitting after him then Keiharu used Kawarimi no Jutsu replacing himself with a clone behind the man as his fist you went through the clone and Keiharu Hit him Keiharu keept playing with him 

After about 5 minutés Keiharu got bored and his chakra were now getting lower taking a sharp piece of metal, quickly moving to the man putting it deep in the back of his neck then bending down to the dead guy taking his money saying "nice taa meet ya " then jumping from slowly walking out to the dessert 
because he had a meeting 

as Keiharu walked into the tent with a smile looking at the big men standing ín the burning heat of the tent. he looked at a 
a big guy covered by a even bigger sand colored piece of cloth then the guy  said to the other 
" this is our little troublemaker, dont underestimate him hes a clever devil " 
then looking at Keiharu saying " what do you want for making the, Kilurria clan attack the ´Moerat clan ? " as Keiharu looked at him still smilling " u know what i want, i want a favor! " then leaving the tent without them replying slowly walking towards the city again thinking " now i just have to do it "


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

After getting a few trembling fingers in a general direction, Ortega continued his journey to the swordsmen palace. He guessed that a place so sacred would be heavely guarded. Ortega stopped and gripped his sword which was still sheathed. He continued his walk until he stopped by a large building. It gave off an ominous vibe. Ortega stopped a few hundred yards away then performed the nessecary hand seals. He bit the nip of his thumb and wiped it along his tattoo on his right arm. He thought in his head "Summoning Jutsu". Then a snake poofed in front of him. The snake wa sabout three feet long, white scales, inside of mouth was purple, and venom dripped from its fangs. It slithered up Ortega's sleeve as he walked towards the front entrance. As he walk through the front door he froze in front of a young boy also weilding a blade. "Is this where the scrolls on the mist swordsmen are"? Ortega asked with a straight face, thin grinning showing off his unusual fanged teeth.


----------



## Sting (Jun 1, 2010)

"Yyyyyaaaahhhhh" Ukirama shouted as he punched to the mystery figure. But that figure wasn?t an ordinary fodder, it was able to catch his fist. But Ukirama?s anger wasn?t gone. He was ready to punch again, but this time with his left fist. However face of his target was revealed interrupting Ukirama at the same time. That mystery figure was a simple girl about two years older than Ukirama. All of his anger was gone. He couldn?t hit the girl. He was lectured not to raise a hand against weaker gender. 

"What?" Girl said laughing and in astonishment at the same time "Already chilled out? Maybe you should think before acting like a cowboy" Ukirama flustered a little. "And you should do something significant instead of acting like you would be a ninja" Ukirama answered a little rude. But girl wasn?t a crybaby, she wanted to fight. "You?re talking like you would be superior to me" "Bring it on!" Ukirama shouted angrily. "Sorry, I?m not interested in testing scary kid?s strength." The girl said as she disappeared from the dojo. Ukirama sighed. He wanted to test his strength against someone. But it wasn?t supposed to happen yet? He started doing push-ups inside the dojo to become stronger prevent anyone from teasing him.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 1, 2010)

It was early in the morning, Kira finally woke up from a pleasurable night's rest. He had trained hard yesterday after recently been appointed Genin and also planned to train some more today. Of course, he had to save room for feeding the foxes in the forrest and volunteer work for the reconstruction of the buildings. Of course, reconstructing the buildings was out of his league due to his small size, but he was up for anything. He looked towards his father's fox mask and bowed to it, said a small prayer, then grabbed and put it on. Then, he grabbed a small kimono, brushed his teeth and rushed off. 

However, in all his excitement, he forgot breakfast and grew hungry very quickly. So, he dashed over to the Ramen shop. 
"Old Sir! I'm hungry!" He called.
The old man running the place smiled as the small boy walked in, "Well, if isn't little Kira! Come on in, I'll get your favorite dish ready for you."
"Thanks, Old Sir!" After a couple minutes, a steaming bowl of chicken- flavored noodles topped with shrimp sushi and spices rolled in front of Kira. Kira began to dig in as if he hadn't eaten for days.
"Man, I'm always surprised at how such a small boy can eat so much."
"I've... been... training... hard... for the... past... few days..." The boy slurped noodles between his words.
"Ah, you're still aspiring to become part of the Anbu, aren't you?"
"Mm Hm."
"Well, good luck to you."
"Right!" The boy put his bow down and dashed away. He head over to Ukirama's dojo to see what he's doing. If he could recall, Ukirama was training pretty hard to, maybe the two of them could train together. "Ukirama! What are you doing? Train with me!" He demanded.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Si-Shen was standing as was Brewser his cow sized puppy. Brewser let out a high roar, him only being a puppy. This is the Legendary Swordsmen Hall what do you think? Why would you be interested in them? That sword your holding isn't even close to a Legendary sword.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

Ortega  feeling insulted by the remark unsheathed the blade. "Yeah it may not look like much but its already stronger then any other sword out there probablly. Size doesnt matter of a blade, its the wilder." After stating that Ortega asked a simple question "Who are YOU .....and why are You here ?


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

You never answer my question, why would you need the scrolls? But I am Si-Shen Uchiha one of the 2 remaining heirs to the Uchiha Clan. I am the keeper of this hall and the leader of the Swordsmen in the Mist.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

Im here to claim a spot in the legendary swordsmen. Im only a genin though, and Idought your even close to the magnificent power of the legendary swordsmen. So I guess the war left you in a default position to 'rebuild'. See im an analysis type of person. Seeing how there's no activity around this im guessing it's absndoned. Just putting clues together. Anyways if you are reorganising  the organization, i want in.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm..... Which sword would do you think you would be able to claim? I will have to test your abilities. He smiled showing the characteristic shark like teeth of the swordsmen. But where are you from. I know your not from, I know your not from the mist so spill it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kyo...*

He consoled the girl, she was really scared, after that he started to talk with her about non important things.

"Hahaha, you´re really an awesome girl" he said to the girl who blushed by Kyo´s comment,"Now that I remember, I haven´t asked for your name"he said tot he girl who answered,_"Oh...I´m Yoko and you?"_ she said to Kyo who smiled, it was the first time he was in a long conversation since his father died and even more with a villager."Oh I´m Kyosuke, but you can call me Kyo"he said and smiled again."So where do you live? I mean I guess I should acompanny you to your house" she blushed again, Kyo found it kinda funny._"W-Well I live alone in an apartment in the center of the village"_,"Really? I also live around there"he said and carried her to her house, after saying goodbye and promising that he would visit her some times he left.

Walking around he saw a weird guy running towards a dojo and heard...
 "Ukirama! What are you doing? Train with me!" He demanded."Uh? what´s going on there?" he said and  entered the dojo where they were two guys.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

Ortega had no need to lie. "Im from the lightning village. Ortega noticed the shark like teeth then grinned back. I dont wish to claim any sword, I wish to forge my own. Using the scrolls as guidelines. Though if there is another option im going to attempt to recreate Zabuza's head cleaving blade.   Ortega stared Si-Shen waiting for a response.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

So you wished to reconnect the 2 pieces? I have thoughs, but they already remade the blade about 100 years ago. I unfortunately you don't have the skill or time to create on of the 7 swords. Most are one of a kind and can never be recreated. In fact I some have no history how they were made. But there is still the matter of seeing if you are even good enough for the order. With that Si-Shen charged his blade coming down on him.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

Ortega reacting as quickly as possible slung his sword upwards so thw two blades would clash. This is the moment he'd been waiting for. Initiation into the legendary organization. As he slung his blade upwards he turned his focuc on Si-Shen"s everybody movement, facial expression Ortega was immediately in his zone.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

As Si-shen slammed his giant broad sword. Then  he kept swing and he was surprised that he blocked them. Then with a powerful swing he brought the sword down on his blade. He twisted his body sliding the sword down, then he twisted it to show the flat side and slammed his legs sending him face first. Then put the blade to his next, so he couldn't move. Then turned and walked away.

(OCC: my Sword stats are almost double so I just led it. Btw your in, but you don't know it yet.)


----------



## EPIC (Jun 1, 2010)

After his sudden demand to train with Ukirama, Kira noticed another guy come out of nowhere and entered the dojo.
"Ummm... who are you? And if you're wondering, I was going to train with Ukirama. Want to train with us?" Kira walked in with him. "By the way, my name is Kira. Umm... If I'm correct, you're Kyousuke right? I think I know you from ninja school."


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

In complete rage Ortega stood after Si-Shen began walking away. "It cant end like this'. He sheathed his sword again then began to walk after Si-Shen."HEY, WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU GOING ?!!?


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Si-shen turned, did I kill you? Then your in, follow me I will show you where your staying from now on. Hurry up before I change my mind. 

Then led him to a large room, with a huge bed. I have a weapon rack with all kinds of the weapon. There was a custom case on the wall where it looks like a certain sword would fit. Here he grabbed a large sword now you practice with this. Leave the small one behind. And he turned to walk out.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

Ortega strapped the sword to his back and chased after Si-Shen. Ortega had a lot of questions. He caught back up with him and began walking by his side. The sword which was given to him was the size of his own body though not nearly as wide. It had weight to it, though not enough to slow him down. It was an unusual blade completly retangular in apperance. He's only seen a blade like this never. The handle of the the blade was a foot and a half long. Ortega obtained another black blade. "So what now"?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kyo...*

"Uh? yeah I´m Kyosuke, I kinda remember you as well"he said to Kira remembering him from his class when he was in the academy."Well I have no one to train with, so I guess I would be pleased to train with the both of ya, hehe"he said rubbing behind his head."So who is him? I guess i have seen him as well somewhere"he asked to the guy.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Well now you unpack then, you will meet me at the main entrance. I will explain a few things, let you meet the other people in the swordsmen. Then we will train with out stop.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

Ortega uses a snake summon to retrieve his things from the edge of the village. The white snake came slithering in the room pulling along a black book bag. Ortega unpacked his hygenic necessitates, Then moved some things around in the room. He changed into a black jumpsuit like his previous one and left for the main entrance.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Si-Shen sat there in the main entrance as Ortega walked in. "Ok lets start what question do you have?"


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

(( OOC: Ortega know our goal but I do ))

"What's our first move ? Are there any other swordsmen? Do we abandon our villages now ? The questions  kept rushing to Ortega's mind as he was anxious about what to do.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Si-shen looked at him for a moment. "Our first move is to become strong so no one can opose us andgather 4 other powerful ninjas. Then we gather as much money as we can. Everyday you will have to go to the abandoned house of dead ninjas and find anything of value. We need the money to build ourselves up. Once we are strong enough we make our move on the world. There has never been a time like this in the ninja world. Where there are only a handful a jonin ninjas in each village. We will be able to control this world and make our own."
He paused for a moment to let what he said sink in. 
There is Kensaki, my brother and a powerful ninja. Then there is Minto, a unique ninja, with very unique powers. We aren't abandoning our village. You are, tomorrow I will make the certain necessaties to have created records that you were born in this village. You are no longer lighting ninja, but a mist genin. Now, before I make you an offical memeber I need you to let me know something. Do you have anything bloodline jutsu or anything unique?


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

"Aside from my ability and knowledge of a blade taijutsu is my calling. I've trained in combination since I was able to stand on my feet. Im currently studying the style of strong fist. I try my best to keep my training balanced though. Ortega paused before continuing, the last thing he wanted to do was overwhelm Si-Shen with information."Who exactly are these other people. And what makes them unique?  Ortega stopped at that question then plopped on the ground. He stretched his arms and crossed each leg over each other. He sat like that until Si-Shen responded. This was turning out good in favor of Ortega . He blinked his eyes and wiped a small hair from his eye." How are yougonna get those papers?


----------



## EPIC (Jun 1, 2010)

"That's Ukimara." Kira answered. "This dojo belongs to him. I don't think he was in our class, but I've hung around him before. It looks like he's doing some serious training right now. I'm training hard too if I want to be as strong as my father. What about you? What are you training for?"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Kensaki, is not my biological brother but we are believed to be that last remaining uchihas. Minto, has a body of water and a very dark and powerful secret. Together we have killed 100's of people. As for how I will get those paper. Well you just let me deal with that. I may only be 8, but can do whatever I want in this village.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

"Ha! I bet you don't even know how to use those things,runt." the older mist villager poked fun at the boy. Hideki clenched his teeth in anger, almost snapping his cigarette in half.

"I'll show you how to use them personally, you Turban-head bastard!" Hideki shouted in anger, swiping the dynamite against his cigarette, causing the tip to light on fire. Quickly, he tosses the bomb at his attack, though it wasn't that fast.

"You gotta try better than that, kid!" Turban-head pressed on as he leaped passed the dynamite, leaving the explosion behind him. Hideki scowled as he noticed his attack was easily evaded. Turban-head continued on, charging at the genin and eventually swinging for his head. "Your dead, brat!" 

"Too slow, dumbass!" Hideki insulted, jumped backwards and successfully dodging the knife again. 

"Your pretty fast, brat.However, this is far from over!" Turban-head chuckled as he licked his own knife. 

"Think again, jackass!" the mist genin told him as he pointed between Turban-head's feet. When the older man looked down, he noticed a stick of dynamite ready to blow. Before Turban-head could reacted, the dynamite exploded beneath him. The explosion left dust around around the knife user, concealing his appearance. When the dust settled, Hideki looked down at the agonizing man on the dirty ground.

The man's legs were obviously damaged, almost as if his legs had been shredded. Turban-head, was completely defeated. "Gah, dammit. To think I'd be killed by a child." the mist villager complained as he tried to fight through the pain in his legs.

"CALL ME A CHILD AGAIN AND I'LL MAKE SURE THAT YOUR FACE IS BLOWN OFF NEXT TIME!!...Besides, I'm not a senseless killer like you!" Hideki declared with rage as he slid his hands into his pocket. The Mist Genin began to walk into the village square after having dealt with him.

"Hey, wait get over here and help me dammit!" Turban-head called out to the boy.

"Tch, if your used to killing by yourself. So why don't you help yourself? Bastard," Hideki rejected the bandits plea and continued through the village.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 1, 2010)

Who cant do as they please? After all this the mist village. Hmm so how soon can you get those papers. Also if you could get me three black village headbands. An extra long one and two normal sized ones. HAHA, this is going to be great. Ortega was showing some of energetic personality, which is whom he truly is at heart, though a has a quick temper.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2010)

"Well you should know that no much people likes to be around me"he said to the guy."how to say it I wasn´t from this village but my father, well foster father carried me here, i´m kinda 'special' that´s why the people don´t trust in me"he said smiling.and changing his eyes into a  determinated look."I´m training to be strong and protect this village and maybe the people will trust in me and respect me"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Si-Shen looked at him very seriously. "I hate repeating myself tomorrow I will handle it." Then Si-Shen grabbed a wad of cash and spilt it in half. "Here 1000 dollars buy what you need. I will show you the ninja supply store tomorrow. You have plenty of money there spend as needed. Never ask me to get you anything I am not your mother. Buy your own food. Tomorrow you earn your keep to stay in this hall. I will show you the house to go through and find valuables. Then I will put you through a test to show how me how commited you are." Si-Shen smiled feeling the darkness in him grow, happy to welcome it.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 1, 2010)

Kira's eyes widened a bit but his face turned into a bright smile, "Well, then let's promise that some day we'll become strong and protect this village." The boy raised a small fist and looked towards Kyousuke with optimistic eyes. "Some day, we'll become the best!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 1, 2010)

Mizumaru walked around the village not sure what to do. The village was goood but borring around this time. There was not much to do but talk. Before long he found himself walking by where the swordsman hall was. He could hear something in there but wasn't sure what.

"Might as well see what it is." He said as he entered the building.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2010)

Kyosuke looked at him a bit confused, then he smiled and raising his fist as well he said "Okay, we´re going to be strongest, become the best and protect this village"then colliding his fist with Kira´s one"It´s a promise for sure"he said smiling.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

Hideki had his eyes deep into a rather thick book that he held onto. His eyes quickly began reading through it and understanding it as he went on. The cover of the book read; 'Human Anatomy'. Obviously, it was a book about the human body and how it works. He was getting bored so he decided to read a book.

He didn't pay any attention at all to where he was going, and didn't care for that matter. If anyone dared to get in his way, or try to stop him, he would immediately try to kick their ass. His hotheadedness was pretty much the source of almost everything about him. After some time, he noticed the Swordsmen Hall. He didn't know much about the place, or didn't care.

It was just a place full of blockheaded punks swinging their swords around to Hideki. Just a big eyesore to him. He'd rather have it be blown up and be reconstructed as something more useful. Hideki continued on with a mean look, reading through the pages.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 1, 2010)

Si-shen finished explaining the rules and anwsered the rest of his questions. Then they began to train. Allowing Ortega to get use to his new broad sword. Then a boy walked in they turned and Si-Shen asked What is your purpose for coming to the hall of the legendary swordsmen? Si-Shen then fully extended his sword, ready to lauch at the boy if he didn't like his anwser.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 1, 2010)

Mizumaru saw people fighting. They stopped when they saw him. They looked like the kinds of guys who had huge pride. He hated people like that. One had adressed him.

"Why i'm here? I don't know. It could be i ended up here, or i came here to explore or simply that i just want to be here." He said calmly.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 2, 2010)

I am going to ask you to leave then. Only a member of the 7 swordsmen or servants to the order may enter these halls. So unless you want your family to have to right this date of your grave I would leave. Or give me some justification why I should allow you to be here. He then glared at the boy for a seconds. Waiting for his response.


----------



## Sting (Jun 2, 2010)

"17...18...19" Ukirama was counting while doing push-ups. But suddenly his stomach fell in pain and he did small pause to respire a little. "That damn old man... His ramen was as old as himself..." He muttered "But I still have to continue training even in pain if I want to be strong" He said optimistic.

But it seemed solo training at that moment for him was impossible. He was interrupted by his friend Kira, who wanted to train with him. "Alri..." Ukirama wanted to answer to his friend, but was interrupted, AGAIN, but this time by an unknown boy. "Damn you two" He muttered again when all attention was gone from him. "What the hell are you two doing here with your raised hands!?" Ukirama shouted so loud, that even it could be heard in outdoors.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jun 2, 2010)

Keiharu jumped down in the kilurria clans little bandit camp quickly evading a 
drunken bandit, then quickly jumping to a tent opening it, inside were a girl about 14 years sitting, 
looking at a mirror fixing her hair 
which were brown, keiharu laughed "hey kid, youre the leaders daugther right?" 
as she turned around giving him a angry look " get out of my tent or ill make daddy 
kill you" but suddenly Keiharu was behind her and with a hit with a stone from 
the dessert about the size of a hand she feel to the ground uncounsios, as keiharu
 took a torch setting fire to the tent  

as he left a alarm bell began ringing and the fire began to grow bigger, as he laughed 
taking as he dragged the girl with her arms and legs on the ground holding her, in the 
top of her shirt , part one and two.... finished now he just needed part three and 
four


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 2, 2010)

Ortega held the large sword on his shoulder as the kid walked into the hall. He had sweat drpping everywhere and a small bandage under his eye. He could feel himself getting used to the sword and could feel himself becoming stronger with it. Ortega threw his shirt of and began twirling the blade between his fingers.  "AYE, forget about him Si-Shen we've gotta training to do."  Ortega  then executed the necessary hand signs, the clashed swords with two of his clones.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 2, 2010)

"Silence!" He gave him a glare that looked like he was going to kill him. "I have preserved this hall for years, don't ever undermine what I say! He looked back at the boy, then he slammed his sword into the ground. Why are you here!  He looked back at the boy, then he slammed his sword into the ground.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking away from Si-Shen then back at a clone. Rage filled his face as he stabbed the clone and elbowed the other, both poofing away. He walked over to the corner, threw on his shirt and began to walk outta the hall."Im going to put this money to good use".  After that he eventually vanished into the mist. 

In the village sqaured he came across the supply shop which Si-Shen spoke of. He entered the shop and began to browse the shelves and buckets. After which he found what he was looking for. Gathering everything in his arms; drops the load on the counter. The clerk looked at Ortega smuggly then began pricing everything up. Ortega left the store with; exploding tags, kunai, needles, bandages, shuriken, new clothes, a few scrolls, and a duffle bag. Ortega had about 342 ryo left over. The errand didn't take long and he began to walk back towards the hall.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 2, 2010)

Kira turned to Ukirama, then ran to him, "Uki- chan! We were just making a promise to be the strongest in the village. Join with us!" He raised his fist once more towards Ukirama. "By the way, I want to train on our jutsus today. I think I need a bit more work on my Body Flicker technique."


----------



## Sting (Jun 2, 2010)

Ukirama looked at Kira in astonisment and after several seconds he opened his mouth "Oh hell no. I'm not doing any silly promises." Ukirama said as he turned his back to the Kira. "And if you want to improve your jutsu, then let's head outside. This place is not for that kind of training" He started moving towards exit while showing handsigns to follow him. "By the way who is your friend?"


----------



## EPIC (Jun 2, 2010)

Kira eyes began to water and tears began to pour, "Ukirama, how could you be so mean!" He cried. "You weren't even soft about it! You just outright cussed at me! And didn't do anything wrong! Why did you have to be so mean? Don't you want to be strong too? Me and Kyouskue promised, so we're definitely going to be strong! You want to stay weak forever?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2010)

Kyosuke just got a damn big sweat drop at the response of Ukirama, what a rude form to aswer, then looking at Kira who now have watery eyes,and with another big sweat drop."Hey hey take it easy bro,hahaha"he laughed trying to calm the situation."Anyway, I´m Kyosuke Minami, but you can call me Kyo"he said and raising his hand at Ukirama."Nice to meet you"he said witha grin.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 2, 2010)

Mizumaru just stood silently. He felt he didn't need to reply to a guy like him. He could feel the guy was mad but he didn't care. Mizumaru's appearance changed to that of just energy to the people there.

"I see you got yourself in trouble again." Said a girl with black hair appearing near him.

"Genjutsu huh?"

"Yup." She said releasing it. She looked around."Who the hell are they?"


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 2, 2010)

Ortega altered his rout back to the legendary swordsmen hall, to get familiar with his new home. So instead of making a left at the flower shop he took a right. Ortega's shoulder became tired after turning the corner. He summoned one of his longer snakes, and ordered it back to the hall. He rotated his shoulders, relive of now the less stressful walk. Ortega's fascination of the village was overwhelming. It was different from where he grew up in the cloud village. The buildings were alot smaller than the clouds and alot more damage done here. And the people weren't to friendly looking either. Ortega pulled a scroll from his pocket labeled  _YOU AND YOUR BROADSWORD: FIGHTING STYLES AND EXECUTION TECHNIQUES_ Ortega purchased the scroll at the supply shop earlier. His eyes continually ran back forth through the scroll soaking all the information possible. Upon study the scroll he wasn't very cautious of his surroundings and bumped someone rather aggressivly by accident.....


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

Hideki's book dropped to the dirty ground as he was bumped into, by a boy around his age. The main thing he noticed was the broadsword that the kid was carrying. He could easily assume that he was a genin just as himself. He couldn't go on thinking calmly any longer, the blood in him boiling from being shoved. Hideki looked up at the boy with a very pissed expression on his face.

His cigarette was almost crushed with his hard clenching teeth. "Why you!!!!" Hideki held his shacking fist up as he walked closer to this new person. "Just what the hell was that, you son of a bitch!? Coming at me with a shitty surprise attack like that! If you want to fight so bad, I'll give it to you!" the genin raged on as he leaped a few feet backwards. He was getting too hot headed to think it about it reasonably and assumed that he was another attacker. The mean look on his face was still glaring into the boy's eyes.

"Lets see what you got, bastard!" Hideki insulted him as he removed three kunai from his pouch. The first one, he threw at his gut. The next two, Hideki tossed at his feet to try to pin him down. Hideki may have been hot headed and too quick to get into a fight, but he was still pretty smart.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 2, 2010)

Ortega hearing the boy spaz out broke his attention away from his readings. He spun around to find  himself on targeted by kunai. His facial expression changed from an inquizitive child edging to learn more about broadsword techniques to a child in a tantrum throwing rage. Ortega spun back around and gripped his broadsword tightly. Upon spinning picked four shuriken from his holster.  Without unholstering it. As was sid before the sword is the length of his body. Ortega's defensive stance consisted of his standing straight feet planted together. The stance he was should deflect the kunai. "IS EVERYONE ONE IN THIS VILLAGE AN ASSHOLE !!!!!?????


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos*

Hideki became further irritated after watching his kunai get shrugged off. He didn't actually expect them to make contact, he was just getting angry for the heck of it. He spat on the floor after hearing the boy complain, "Shut the hell up, I don't like this place anymore than you do! Besides, your the one that attacked first!" Hideki began to get serious as he readied his main weapons. Two sticks of dynamite slid out of each of his sleeves, catching them between his fingers. 

Two sticks of dynamite in each hand, four in total. "You trash, I'll blow you away!" Hideki shouted as he lit two fuses with his cigarette. He then tossed a stick of dynamite into the air, using it as a distraction to throw another at the defender.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 2, 2010)

Ortega immediatly afterwards from deflecting the kunai the his shuriken in the direction of the boy. He looked into the gloomy sky to find a small light approaching from above. He now completly drew his sword after making a chain of hand seals. To form clones, two to be exact. Still looking at the stick of dynamite unknowing to what it really is besides a small light the clones charged towards the boy in a zigzag formation crossing each others paths. All of this went on as the real Ortega watched the light indefinitely . He thought to himslf "What is it, a firefly, a shooting star"? As it grew closer Ortega's eyes widened. "YOU ASSWIPE"!!! Ortega relized it was an explosive. A stick of dynamite to be exact. Ortega was in a tight situation with this guy. ...


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos*

The bomb from above exploded first when it got near his opponent, causing an explosion about the size of two people. The stick of dynamite after that also exploded in front of the swordsmen. "How do you like that, punk?" Hideki taunted with a clenched fist as the smoke from the cigarette filled the air around him. Though his confidence only lasted for a short time when noticed two clones zigzagging towards him. To his surprise he he notice a few shuriken being thrown as him, however he was unable to dodge them all. 

He managed to dodge some, but three managed to slice across his face, causing blood to run down. "Shit!" the genin cursed as he tossed the last two bombs in his hand at the clones "Fuck, does this guy know how to use real clones?" Hideki questioned himself as he tried to gain more space from the enemy. The two dynamites would them cause an explosion to envelop four targets.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 2, 2010)

As Ortega's body was engulfed in the explosion, his clones quickly drew shuriken and threw them in the direction of their enemy. Still zigzagging their were on a path of descruction. Ortega on the other was injured bu gnot severelly. his left arm was the worst which is what he used to cover his face. It was burnt in many places and stung more than anything. The rest of his body well protected by his clothing and sword., Speaking of his shirt burnt to ashes in the explosion. As the smokke surrounded him didn't hesitate, he emptied pouch consisting of 23  shuriken. His arm was now an advantage to his opponent . Then itclicked, his opponent's keeping his distance for a reason. Ortega then with sword in right hand threw it at his oppponent, testing his boomerang execution. He then fell to one knee utilizing 98% of his upper body stregth. He huffed and puffed as he tried to regain his energy, watching the turn of events.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos*

Hideki was slightly amused that he had successfully damaged the opponent, but still not enough to to get rid of his bad mood. To his surprise, he saw that the clones were still moving. It all made since to him now, they were just average clones that were illusions. He didn't move an inch when the clones threw shuriken, knowing full well that they were fake. Blood flies into the air suddenly, being cut by the shuriken.

"Fuck, this dumbass got me!" Hideki was even more pissed now, seeing that he had been out smarted. He quickly leaped behind a wall to dodge the remaining shuriken. When the attack settled, he quickly leaped out with three sticks of dynamite in each hand. In quick speed he lit the fuses and prepared the throw them. Hideki managed to evade the swinging sword coming his way.

"Nice try retard, but your finished!" the genin insulted him. If he wasn't so angry, he might have been able know what was soon to come. "GUAHH!!" he yelled out as the boomerang like sword returned and a made a large cut over his shoulder. Unable to keep himself up he falls down, dropping the sticks of Dynamite around himself. "SHIT!" Hideki cursed at his misfortune, knowing what was in store for him.

There was enough explosives to possibly kill him. Could Hideki escape it?!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 2, 2010)

Kikyo looked at those before her. 'Losers' she thought. She could tell by looking at the boy who looked like he would burst from anger that she didn't like him.

"Who's the loser?" she whispered to Mizumaru.

"Don't know." He plainly said back. He just came here.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 2, 2010)

As the smoke cleared Ortega could see the sword coming back at him. He caught it with his good, but the force was overwhelming and he fell backwards. He rolled the holstered the sword. H e then turned to hi oppobent to diss out yet again another insult but couldnt. He was on the ground surround by dynamite. Ortega dashed forward with the absolute last remaining energy he could conjeur up. HAs he ran towards his opponent the now tender skin from his arm began to slowly peel away. "AAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!  Ortega screamed in agony, though it wasn't over, as he screamed blood sreamed from his ears, they were also singed though numb in pain. Once Ortega got close enough he dived for his opponent and rolled with a safe distance from the explosion. Ortega passed out in mid-roll from exhaustion. He wondered "Why did I do that"?


----------



## Kenju (Jun 2, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos*

''Shit! hes coming to finish it!" Hideki thought to himself as he watched Ortega charge at him. The boy did something out of the ordinary, managing to roll both of them out of the way of the explosion. When Hideki looked at the boy he noticed his opponent was unconscious. "H-He saved me?" Hideki wondered to himself why anyone would do that for him. After thinking about it, the genin put the boy on his shoulders and began to carry him.

When Ortega would wake up, he would notice that he was lying near the Swordsmen Hall with his scroll beside him. Hideki walked home, trying to fight through the injuries of the battle he had just fought. "....I..found him!" a devilish smiled appeared on Hideki's face as he lit his cigarette.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

Si-shen was very annoyed. "Fine if you won't tell me what possessed you to enter this Legendary hall, then I will make you." With a water symbol hand sign he said " You will regret entering this Hall of Great Legendary Mist Swordsmen." The two doors slammed pushing the one of them to the ground. Then to 2 giant blue chakra hands were released so fast that they weren't even able to blink. They scoop up the 2 young ninjas with amazing amount of force. "These are the mighty defenses of the Mist Legendary Swordsmen hall. They have protected if for 100s of years." Then he did the sign again squeezing them so they could barley breath.  Then he slow released the sign allowing them to barley breath. "What in your mind gave you the idea to enter here. You no respect for where you are. Choose your next words very carefully or these mighty hands will crush you. Then you will be nothing but a mess that I will have to clean up."


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jun 3, 2010)

Keiharu walked through the desert with the dead body from the so called bandit "princess" she died in need of water as he came near some tents. Finally! quickly he dumped the princess hidden under in a sack that you would normally see contain seed so you couldnt actually see her just a bag as he quickly looked around when a kunai was thrown he barely evaded it looking, finally he saw a guy, the guy jumped to him, kicking after his head whispering " spies have no acces " as he saw his kick was dodged he did another kick aiming for Keiharus leg as it hit making Kehairu fall 
while being down there, he made a "false" clone and changed place with it, then using his blood line jutsu, as the guy suddenly could see it only took a couple a seconds to finish him off with his own kunai 

taking the guys weapons and money he found: a good filled up pouch of money 4 kunais+1 in his neck and of course the most important, the official uniform of his clan and some water now step 3 was done as he walked away with the soldiers dead body burieing(sp?) somewhere in the desert

( ill just make a tiny timeskip here)
Keiharu began to get closer to the kilurria clans tents and started yelling " hey Kilurria clan! we got your daugther and we have succefully burned your tents, we want all your gold and other kind of money and 50% of your mens lives, we have already nearly killed your daugther! " as their clan leader came out yelling to what he thought
were a guard or messenger from the other clan " we will bring you war, and you will feel the pains you have given to us! SCUM!" he said before walking back in his tent but Keiharu yelled a final thing before he got in " then u will find your daugther in a sack out side our leaders tent, son of a lizard! " as Keiharu walked away grinning 
step four... finished


----------



## Sting (Jun 3, 2010)

Ukirama felt a little uncomfortable while looking at Kira. Even through the mask Kira’s sorrows could be seen. And his friend was the same age as he, but looked like a kindergartener. "I would rather stay weak forever than do some childish ceremonies with you two." Ukirama said wanting to show to his friends that he is not a child anymore. "And unmask yourself, you’re not an ANBU. Besides you look silly wearing that mask without full ANBU uniform" He added. Then Ukirama turned to his new friend Kyo and shook hands with him. "And my name is Ukirama. I’m from Senju clan, nice to meet you too. Now let’s hurry if you really want to improve your techniques. We can get a mission anytime." Ukirama said as he left the dojo and leaded his friends to the dense forest, where were a lot of wild animals. "Here you can train your jutsus"


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 3, 2010)

Ortega woke not long after next to the hall. He almost forgot what happened until he stood. His arm was a mixure of red and pink blemishes and bruises. It hurt alot less now but still needed to be cared for. He hopped onto the roof of the hall and entered his room through a window. He dropped his hung his sword on a shelf and opened his supply closet where he found a pair of changing clothes and some simple medical equipment. He carried this into the restroom, stripped and began to wash. Little time passed and he was dressed again, now wearing a short sleeved black shirt with a white stripe down the middle.He looked in the mirror for awhile, contemplating. Ortega then bandaged up his left arm from his shoulder to his fingers. He rotated his neck cracking it an restocked on the wepons which he lost. Ortega reholstered his blade and headed towards the main entrance of the hall, where he saw a new boy and girl wrapped up in blue hands. Without saying a word he stood beside Si-Shen watching.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 3, 2010)

Kira stopped whining for a minute, then he took off his mask and began to cry even more. "Wah! You're mean! Not only did you deny my promise, you even insulted my father's mask!" He suddenly stopped crying again and put his mask back on. "You know what? I'll just show you how weak you are! I'll beat you with my Kawarimi and Shunshin jutsu! No one makes fun of my father's mask!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2010)

Kyosuke, followed them towards the forest,when they stopped he looked around noticing that the place was really comfortable for training.That was until Kira started to cry again and challenged Ukirama  by some stuff about Kira´s father. "/What´s going on now?/"he thought watching at the guys, and hearing a little better about the problem he sighed and smiled."C´mon aren´t we going to train now?"he asked  so calm trying to stop the fight which was going to happen.


----------



## Sting (Jun 3, 2010)

Ukirama raised his eyebrows while looking at the Kira. "You know what? You would only need fists. I would better allow myself be beaten up than hear your screaming and crying." He didn’t want to say these words. He knew he would hurt his little friend’s feelings. But Ukirama had to. "We’re not kids anymore!" Ukirama added angrily as the dark clouds have appeared. "The future of the Hidden Leaf village is in our hands. My parents spared their lives along with thousands of people for the sake of the village. And even your father did that! We have to protect it even if it will cost our lives!" Ukirama sighed and continued with a low tone "So now you can train and become strong like your father or you can just kick my ass and prove nothing." He hoped that his words will help Kira to realize that it’s now they turn to protect the Hidden Leaf village


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2010)

"That´s ok for me hehehe"he said laughing a bit by the scene, he finds it kinda funny,Ukirama was rude, but he really wants to be strong and protect the village just like them."What about training our jutsus now?"he said relaxed,and making some seals only as a gesture."I want to improve my summoning jutsu, ya know, for some reason it isn´t working as it is expected to work"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

Si-shen starred at the 2 genin waiting for there reply. Then he made a sign making the hand squeeze them so they couldn't breath. The massive hands didn't even look like they were flexing to squeeze their victims. They held the 2 there for until they were almost passed out. When Oregta walk beside him, what happened to your arm? Si-shen asked with annoyance. Then with the same hand sign released the grip a little. Now they could breath barley with their bodies still being smashed in the hands.

ignore

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 3, 2010)

Mizumaru and Kikyo were being squeezed by the jutsu unable to move.

"You moron. Let me go and fight me like a man you jerk." Kikyo said. Then the air around them chilled as a women in a white kimono appeared.

"Shirayuki sensei." Mizumaru said.

"Excuse me but can you release them?" Shirayuki softly spoke in a kind manner.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 3, 2010)

Ortega had no chance in beating the grown lady though he was unaware. He casual unsheathed his sword with his right hand.  "Slim chance bitch, who are you to come in here where you dont belong. Ortega pointed the sword at the captives. Then laughed. "HAHAHA!!! Pathetic excuse for human beings, I'll make riblets out of you."  Ortega's words seemed a little dark which may be a sign of the darkness growing within him.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

Si-shen enjoy seeing the darkness in Ortega. He wasn't in the mood to deal with this women so he summoned a third hand that grabbed. "hahaha this the most building of the entire mist. It was designed to kill anyone who entered. Not even the Muzikage could escape its defenses! He then held the women until she passed then slammed he to the ground. Then he did the same with the young girl. THen he spoke, "Why did you come here?" These hands have the power to crush you like a bug. Then he had the hand scooped up the other 2. I will start you the girl. You 10 seconds to tell me or I will crush her! Si-shen starred with a sadistic look.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 3, 2010)

Shirayuki appeared behind him. The one thrown was an ice substitution of her. She pulled out her white sword which had a long white ribbon. She held her sword upside down as four white streams of ice sprouted from the ground.

"Tsugi no Mai, Hakuren." She said as she fired a beam of ice which frozed the chakra hands and shattered them. "Please we don't need to fight. Just let thwm go and we'll leave."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

The chakra hands broke then reform in a second. Si-shen let out a evil laugh. They are soild sealed chakra you can't break them. Then hands came and grabbed her. He smiled there is no use getting away. I can see its the real you, my eyes are completely awoken yet but I can still see through your pathetic clone.  He walked up to Her how dare you come to this hall. Now why have you come! he yelled.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 3, 2010)

Shirayuki struggled and blew ice at Si-shen making him go back. She then released at bunch of chakra to freeze the hands and shatter them so she could escape.

"Don't make me kill you." She said as she shot a barrage of ice at the boy. This was going to be hard here.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

Ortega...

He watched as the hands grabbed her. But he wasn't sure it would hold her twice. With hand signs he summoned his black boia constrictor and hissed showing its massive claws. He then held the sword ready to show them what the blade was made for.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

SI-shen fell to the ground and said fine very quietly. "Fine." He again formed the sign "SWORDSMAN HALL RELEASE 1000 HANDS OF DEATH!" The doors was cover in 7 seals, each has the name of the original swordsman. Then hands can from the walls and floor every title of the ground was a seal that was released. They grabbed the 3 of them, 3 the giant ones held there bodies while smaller one held there every limb. Then Si-Shen smiled, Why are you here?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 3, 2010)

Shirayuki shattered the hands that grabbed her by freezing them with her chakra. She then did a dance.

"Some no Mai." She said as a circle appeared around the boa and froze it."I'lll do the same to you. This is can't be broken from the being frozen unless they are kage level. its almost an instant kill. Some no Mai." She said as circles appeared beneath the boys and the boa shaterred."Lets us go."


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 3, 2010)

(OCC: Have to get off I just made a fair ending. Oh and don't kill his snake. That would be like up killing the girl.)

"Bang, Bang Bang." Three loud knocks on the door but no words. Thats Minto, fine. he thought

Si-Shen said "Fine, but one day I will kill you" The seals disappear and the  doors flew open. Then the  hands threw each of them out of the hall slamming them on the ground. A boy walked in with a sword on his back and said nothing. Then the door slammed and 7 seals with different words were on the giant doors.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 3, 2010)

"What was that about?" Kikyo asked.

Shirayuki got up and cleaned her dress."Lets go. We need to talk." The genin both looked at each other and began following her knowing she was mad. Both promised they would get them back when they became stronger.


----------



## Sting (Jun 4, 2010)

"Kwa kwa" Akizuki woke up suddenly as he heard strange noise. "Ah, it’s only a crow. Damn I must find a place where I could sleep. My neck hurts and there are a lot of ants on this tree." Akizuki jumped from the tree as the strong wind blew and started traveling to the Craftsman village. Sun was shining so bright that you could fry up an egg on someone’s bald head. If he recalled correct, he was somewhere near the border between Sand village and Leaf village, which meant he was about half a day away from his destination.

Two hours later he was in the desert and was attacked by the Sand storm. Lucky for him he was near a huge cave. He hid himself there and started exploring the cave. Cave looked bigger inside than you could guess from the outside. And inside was rather clear. Maybe it was because of the sun which was shining right to the cave’s entrance. But sand storm didn’t look good for him. That storm was really huge, so he had to spend some time in that cave. There he decided to train a little. He grabbed his katana and started swinging like a crazy leaving some marks on the walls.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jun 4, 2010)

Keiharu entered the tent without any hesitation no one noticed until he whispered in the leaders ear " the jobs done, theyve already begun attacking each other, the kilurria clan will not stop that pretty sure " poking the leader in the site with a finger 
" u know u wont survive if you dont give me my reward, so prepare 8 good men to me, or i'll reveal everything to the other clans, and then ill torture you. so you better keep the deal. well meet outside a cave two hours from the border to the leaf, heres a map" quickly dropping a map in the leaders sand colored cloth then jumping out of the tent 

Keiharu started walking to get near the meeting point, this was gonna take a while...


----------



## Sting (Jun 4, 2010)

Akizuki woke up in the giant cave in the middle of the desert. He looked a little surprised as he didn't know where he is. But soon he remembered that he hid there from the terrigiv Sand storm and by that tie was training a little his skills with his katana, but soon he exhausted and fell asleep as there was no end of the storm. But now outdoors was without even a single wind and sun was shining as hot as a fire. And there was no trace of a previous Sand storm.

So Akizuki didn’t wait any more time and left the cave. He was heading to the Craftsman's village, where he would live for a short period of time. But on his way to the village he started feeling very strange. He felt like that for the first time. Suddenly Akizuki prostrated and buried his face in his hands. He had a strange headache, and it was not an ordinary one. But what’s more importantly is that Akizuki scared a little as he saw a strange figure coming to his way. Akizuki stood up fast and started walking like nothing had happened. You could have seen a pain in his face, but he decided to walk in order to not show his weakness. With every step he made the distance between him and the black figure was dropping. Also that figure was moving too. When he was about 40metres away he saw that figure had black hair and was wearing black clothes. Akizuki put his right hand on the hilt of katana and was ready to draw it if it would be necessary.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 4, 2010)

Kira knew that Ukirama was right, but that made the words hurt even more. _At least you can get stronger..._ He thought as the tears crept on his cheeks, _I can't get stronger at all! I don't know why, but I suddenly stopped aging, so I can't grow up nor get stronger!_ A memory of him being studied in the hospital to check on his condition flashed through his mind. It turned out the doctor couldn't do much. _But... at least I'll try!_ "Alright! I'm ready!"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 4, 2010)

Si-Shen introduced Minto to Ortega. Minto just nodded and didn't say anything. Then Si-shen looked at Minto and asked "How did it go?" Minto handed him a metal brief case and a bag. Good, I'm glad. Alright let go to the training room. They headed into a huge room with metal and wooden dummies. They opened one of the swordsmen scrolls and began to practice the art a sword kata. SI-shen and Minto were already extremely fluent in it. But they wanted to see how Ortega did with it. But they still practiced as well.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jun 4, 2010)

Keiharu slowly came closer to the cave, it would take about an hour for the other guys to arrive or so, since he had been a little faster than expected. Keiharu started too think about what he should do after he got his troops, and where his headquarter should be
when he suddenly saw something or rather.. someone

quickly Keiharu threw some handseals and two clones appeared right in front of Keiharu and then he approached the person with his footsteps making the dust leave his footprinsts and touched his black hair, feeling the hairs between his finger with his fingers in his hair he approached the person even more with standing to the left having the other two too his right side then yelling " hey, lost in the desert? "


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2010)

Kyo looked relieved when Kira calm himself, now that the guy was okay they could start to train with their jutsus that needs more work on them,"Okay, what about practicing first the jutsus that we can´t control at all?"Kyosuke said to his new friends with a smile,"As I said before, my summoning jutsu isn´t working at all, and you?"he asked to Ukirama and Kira.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 4, 2010)

"Training, Training, and more Training". That's all that was on Ortega's mind. As he swung his blade at a metal dummy, the dropped kicked a wooden dummy. Ortega trained hard with his swordsmenship and taijutsu. Every now and then he would switch hands with the blade to stay fluent with both. Afew things ran through Ortega's head. "Dynamite, Minto ?, blades, Si-Shen, mist, training, training, training. Ortega was in his own world as he chipped the wood of the dummies with his knuckles and sparks flew from the metal dummies. Ortega was pushing himself to his limits.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 4, 2010)

Si-Shen while slicing a metal dummy asked. "So what happened to your arm?"

WITH MINTO......
He continued to swing and slice on the other side of the large room where Si-Shen and Ortega were. He never made a sound the only noise heard was the sound of his sword tinging. Though he would stop every 5 minutes to drink some water then would continue.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 4, 2010)

"I had a small dispute with some kid with dynamites. I'll admit he was a challenge as you can see. A long range fighter by what I analyzed. Pretty good accuracy too. Ortega swung his sword a few more times at a dummy before summoning his black snake. The snake had the ability to transform into other types of snakes, and now appeared as a viper. The snake slithered from his room holding a greyish-blue wate bottle with a black top. He grabbed the bottle and drunk the sweet watermelon juice. The snake slithered up Ortega's arm hiding under his shirt. He turned to another dummy and continued his training.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I am glad that you had fun with it at least. You killed him right? Si-Shen asked

Then grabbed his sword and threw it across the room decapitating a wooden dummy. Then summon his wolf puppy Brewser. Then the sword swirled back around and Si-shen caught it. Hmm.... we should have had our guest arrive already.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 4, 2010)

Kira tilted his head and began scracthing it, "Hmmm... Why don't we try desperation? If we put you in a near- death situation, you might well up the potential to use the jutsu!" Kira smiled brightly as if the plan was sure- fire despite the fact that he would have to seriously hurt Kyo.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 4, 2010)

"Umm....... actually. I was too damaged after the fight, he was unconscious so I threw his body in an alley.  Ortega continued to slash is sword at the dummy. "Hey, your Minto right ? Im Ortega, of the seven swordsmen of the mist, hehehe.  Ortega spun on his toes in a 360 with both hands outward on the blade handle and chopped a wooden dummy in half. "Wouldnt It be smart to relocate, that lady, who we should've killed by the way, could warn the Mizukage of our refromation and hostility.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 4, 2010)

Minto just nodded when he addressed him. Then smiled when he said we should relocate. We have no reason to move we are all mist genin. I graduated first in my class, all we did was fight a fellow ninja when they entered our home. Plus we are excepting someone who will provide us with............ he look at the high roof. "protection."


Then 5 loud pounds hit the door. THUD! THUD! THUD! THUD! THUD!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 4, 2010)

Mizumaru and Kikyo were in a building where they waited for Shirayuki to speak. "Why did youg guys get into trouble?"

"They attacked us." Kikyo bursted out. Shirayuki looked at her seriously and sighed. 

"Well you may be right. They did attack me as well when i didn't but i guess its not their fault though. The Mist is in bad condition. I don't blame them for not trusting anyone."

"Well they didn't have to attack people from the mist." Kikyo pouted.

"So why did you find us Shirayuki sensei?" Mizumaru respectfully said. He admired and had great respect for her.

She smiled."Oh i was actually just patrolling the villiage when i heard the commotion."

"I was going to invite Mizumaro to go eat. Would you like to come too?" Kikyo asked.

Shirayuki nodded."I can't. I have to patrol still. Maybe later." She said as she disappeared.

"Oh well. C'mon Mizumaru lets go." Kikyo said as she pulled Mizumaru by the hand.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 4, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

Hideki sneezed for some random reason, rubbing his nose to get rid of what ever it was. "What the hell was that dammit? Maybe somebody is talking shit about me!" The genin became more pissed as he walked down the streets after having his wounds taken care of by an acquaintance of his. He kept his hands in his pocket as he smoked a newly lit cigarette in his mouth. He looked up at his home with a displeased expression, "That bastard is probably still doing nothing like usual," Hideki commented with slight frustration in his tone. He didn't think much of his uncle, who lived with him. As time went by, his uncle was getting more and more lazier.

His uncle used to be a great and proud ninja that was always alert, but now hes just a washed shinobi that sleeps all day. "It's time for the big baby to wake up from his crib," Hideki remarked as he held an aggressive look in his face. He walked up to the building, restraining his anger. That was until...

*DOM!*

Hideki heard something large fall in the building, slightly shaking it. "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!" He charged into his home without thinking up any plan, even though it was obvious that there was some sort of assault. He rushed up the stairs, worrying for the life of his dear uncle. He busted into the room recklessly, "UNCL-" Hideki was left speechless at the gruesome sight in front of him.  

In the middle of the floor laid a orange couch chair that was crush inside of a round crater. Below the chair were bloody crushed legs and a hand sticking out. Across from the crater was a round boy with a leaf village headband. "THE WAR IS OVER! SO WHY!!" Hideki shouted with an extremely tight fist that started to bleed.

"Just because the war is over.....doesn't mean that you aren't a Missing-Nin." The chubby leaf boy spoke with a sinister smile between his round cheeks.

"....I'll....I'll....I'll ERASE INTO NOTHING DAMMIT!"


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 4, 2010)

"Who? Who are you talking about? Ortega was quite curious as to who Si-Shen was speaking of. It crossed his mind a few more times before he could answer. As he turned his back to them through no disrespect and sat with his legs crossed an his sword sticking out of the torso of a metal dummy. He placed his hands in a snake hand sign and began flowing his chakra, with his eyes closed, he was zoned.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 4, 2010)

Si-Shen looked at him. Then he walked out of the large room, to the entry hall and opened the door. There stood 3 men, one dressed in official looking land of water clothes and 2 men were obviously his guards. "Si-shen bowed and said welcome to the Legendary hall of the Mist." He said this with a very fake tone. Please come in and have a seat. I will have lunch for you in a moment. Please enjoy yourself I will be right back.

He walked into the room where Minto and Ortega were. The feudal lords advisor is here, go in and entertain them. Be kind and generous I will see what Saskue is done with the food yet.

(OCC: Saskue is a worthless ninja who want to be in the swordsman of the mist so he stays to try and get in. To Si-Shen he is nothing more than a servant. No talent, but he loves to draw.)


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 4, 2010)

Kikyo and Mizumaru arrived to a tea shop.

"You wanted to 'eat' tea? Mizumaru asked with an eyebrow raised.

"Shut up." Kikyo frowned."Two jasmins please." She told the people with an almost demanding tune. She knew Mizumaru liked jasmin too.

"You should be kinder to the workers." Mizumaru told her but she just shrugged and payed a women who brought them their tea.

"Thank You Come Again." She kindly said.

"So what do you want to do after?" Kikyo asked boredly.

"I don't know." Mizumaru shrugged as he took a sip of his tea.

Kikyo slammed her hand on the table."How about we sprawl?" She asked with a smirk.

"Fine" Mizumaru said.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 4, 2010)

Ortega opened one eye then opened both. He sighed then stood to both feet. He looked at Minto who didn't speak much of anything. Ortega nodded as he headed for the room which sat the fuedal lord and his guards. Ortega smiled at the thought of someone being heavily protected. In the legendary swordsmen it's survival of the fittest. He approached the lord with his sword strapped to his back. He bowed to him.  "Ortega sir, your presence is an honor. Ortega held back a gag, he no longer believed in bowing to anyone.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2010)

Kyo heard Kira´s idea, it´s not like he was happy to be hurt, but if he wants to be stronger that should be just another test for him."Okay, It sounds like a good idea"he said to Kira, "But...How will we put me in a near-death situation?"he asked trying to think  about an option for the plan to work."I do not think to throw myself off a cliff is a good idea, believe me, a cliff is hardly a challenge for me"he said convinced that the first idea which passed around his mind wouldn´t work.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 4, 2010)

Si-Shen walked to a large kitchen area with a short boy was cooking. Is it done yet our guest is here. Si-Shen said in a very condescending tone. He turned toward Si-shen yes sir. Fine hurry up bring tea to them and start the fire. See you are good for something.

Si-Shen then walked back to where the Advisor of the Feudal lord was sitting. I will have tea for you shortly.

Then Saskue brought in tea for the advisor, his gaurds, Si-Shen and Minto. He looked shocked when he saw Ortega. Then  he lit the fire and returned to the kitchen. Then came back with a cup for Ortega and a pot which he set on a tray.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 4, 2010)

Ortega didn't care much for tea though ge took a cup anysays. He didn't pour any though hoping no one cared nor noticed. He had a blank expression on his face as he pulled his dreads into a ponytail. He cut his eyes towards Si-Shen surprised in the wsy he was acting. It was so unusual. Ortega brushed it lff his mind. As he stood with his arms crossed, his snake which was a small black garden snake quickly slithered into his left pocket.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 4, 2010)

After they were done with their tea both Mizumaru and Kikyo headed to a clearing perfect for training.


"I know you'll loose but i'll go easy on you." Kikyo taunted. Mizumaru slightly smiled.

"Sure" Then they both reached the clearing. They looked at each other before seperating 10 feet. They looked at each other and stood for about a minute before....

"Take this!" Kikyo said as she threw 3 shuriken which Mizumaru easily dodged.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 4, 2010)

Si-Shen sipped his tea, then spoke. "I thank the feudal lord for sending you here to discuss our terms. We will hold our end of the agreement. We guarantee that the targets will be eliminated without any evidence leading to the feudal lord. Not only do we want the price I mentioned in the scroll. I want this hall and anyone who lives here to be under the protection of the feudal lord. I want the mist to have no jurisdiction with this place and the grounds around it. If you agree we will start with the Feudal Lord of the Land of Waves."

The advisor didn't make any expressions on his face. "How old are you and what would qualify you to handle such jobs."

Si-Shen knew the game he was planning, but didn't show any annoyance by his comments. "I am 8 years of age and the top of my class in the Mist Academy. I hold the rare Ice wolf summoning and I am the sole member of the Uchiha clan. I also have spent the last year mastering the art of the silent kill. If that is not enough then you will not find someone who will be able to lead these assassinations. 
Saskue walked and said dinner is ready.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 4, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

---

*BOOM!*

An explosion roared in the fourth floor of the building, causing damage in the main room. "I hope your not dead yet, the fireworks are just starting!" Hideki taunted with eyes of madness as he held to sticks of Dynamite in one hand and a single in another. From the looks of the scene, Hideki had already started the battle. A moment of silence to place. For a minute Hideki though his opponent was already finished. "Let down," he remarked...

"*HUMAN BULLET TANK!!"*" came the words from inside the dust. What looked to be a large bowling ball, came rolling into the clearing at Hideki. In reaction, Hideki already leaped out of the room and into the hallway. The round object crashed through the walls, creating several holes. Hideki looked through the holes to get a closer look however, he was quickly swept away by a kick to the face. The genin came crashing into a wall, but still managed to stand.

"Forget about fighting, just die already. You can't beat Chomo Ak-" 

*TACK!*

Before Chomo could finish, he heard something hit the floor beside him. When he looked at it, he noticed it was a stick of dynamite that Hideki purposely left behind. Not being able to react in time the dynamite exploded beside him, engulfing his entire body. 

"No need to tell me, shithead. How can I ever forget a fatass like you!? You're Chomo Akimichi, or as I like to call you; Muffin-face!" Hideki continued to insult as he usually did to just about everybody as he took a few steps away from the wall. He quickly lit a new cigarette after seeing a shadowy figure appear in the smoke. 

"Wow, I heard you changed but I didn't know that you turned into a completely different person," Chomo revealed with some dirty cloths and a little blood however, he didn't seem to be in much pain. "...Hideki..."


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 5, 2010)

A delicate tune could be heard as a young blonde child by the name of,Ryowalked the streets of the village hidden in the Mist,with his arms inside kimono and had in his hands a flute he was playing.Hmm,a good day for training..,he thought to himself as he directed himself to a bench and sat down staring at the clouds losing himself in the sky.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 5, 2010)

Si-shen was annoyed that Saskue came in at that moment. As Saskue led them to a large banquet table with 7 large hand engraved chairs. They sat down in front of very expensive china, with crystal glasses. Then Saskue put to large trays of cooked fish and steak. He then put out 4 different sides. Then he asked each person what they would like to have and served them according. He then brought some old wine and served the advisor and his guards. Then after a few moments Si-Shen spoke. "So....what do you think?"

The advisor took a sip of his wine. "Good wine, I will give you will kill this this man. When its done bring me his wedding ring. When that is done we have a deal. Here and he handed him a scroll all the information." 

"Thank you the swordsman won't let you down." After that they finished dinner and walked them out. Please give this to the Feudal lord as a gift I understand he is a collector of information. He handed him the Uchiha Clan's history scroll. It pained him to give it away but he would kill the old man if it took getting it back one day. Then all of them bowed as they left. Ok lets go to the town square I want to meet one of my contacts and buy something. The three of them headed off.


----------



## Sting (Jun 5, 2010)

*Ukirama Senju*

"No, it?s a bad idea. You can be seriously hurt" Ukirama said trying to prevent his friends from a risky training method as he saw two trees with only about 40centimetres free space between them. "But you can do whatever you want. I?m going to train alone." Ukirama came next to those trees. He came up with an excellent training method.  

Ukirama opened his scrool and summoned a giant shuriken. He wanted to throw the giant shuriken into the air and control it with Manipulate Shuriken Technique so it could get through those trees. Then he took several steps back and stood up about 10metres away from the trees. Ukirama took a deep breath and shouted: "Yaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh" as he threw that giant shuriken. The giant shuriken was moving exactly to the right tree. But not for long, using wires connected to that shuriken Ukirama started controlling its path. "To the left, to the left" Ukirama was repeating desperately while trying to change the path of the shuriken. And even if it looked that this shuriken flew more than a minute, the shuriken flew only about three seconds. "Damn" Ukirama said as the giant shuriken stuck into the left tree. He started moving towards those trees to get the shuriken out of the tree and was ready to try this training again.

*
Akizuki*

The figure disappeared in front of him and Akizuki felt something in his hair and heard the words. Without thinking any second he drew his katana slashing 180degrees around him. But he missed. ?Don?t touch me with your dirty fingers? He said when he jumped back to increase the distance between an enemy. He saw that there were three persons and everyone was exactly the same. Akizuki thought that it was shadow clone jutsu, but still he didn?t feel well and was trying to avoid the battle "I?m giving you 10 seconds to turn your back to me and run from here as fast as you can. Otherwise I will not hesitate in killing you." Akizuki said with a serious face. He was holding with his right hand his katana pretty tightly and was waiting for an opponent?s move.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 5, 2010)

The swordsman left there hall with there swords on their backs and went to the village square. There they saw a boy playing his flute. it annoyed him very much and without hesitation he cut the flute in half. "Silence." He demaded and continued to walk to where he was meeting someone.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jun 5, 2010)

quickly Keiharu jumped back as the person wildly attacked with the katana and the person then jumped back, quickly Keiharu and his three clones made a triangle with the Original Keiharu in the back and two infront of him" hey im not trying to harm you
relax, im just a....." what should he say? missing nin wasnt great.. maybe " a rich son of a arcitect, ive only learned this jutsu because of the war... my daddy bougth one of the mercenary ninjas and ordered him to train me, so ive only learned this jutsu "
coming closer and closer to the person with one step at a time... ready to throw handseals at anytime


----------



## Sting (Jun 5, 2010)

Akizuki watched an enemy coming in front of him. He was surrounded, so he hadn’t got a choice except to fight. He totally ignored his opponent’s words. When one enemy’s body was about 1metre away, Akizuki smiled and started running towards the enemy in front of him. He sliced in half the first one and was heading towards another which was in front of him too. He stabbed the second body of an enemy right to the stomach and turned around to see if the third would disappear. He knew that if you kill the real one, clones disappear automatically. But then he saw a strange thing. Enemy bodies which he sliced and stabbed were reforming like some kind of a liquid. Akizuki jumped back and watched what the hell was going on. "Who the hell are you?" He asked with a serious face while watching the bodies reforming.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jun 5, 2010)

Keiharu saw his clones getting stabbed and sliced laughed while watching his clones reform and the person yell at him he answered laughing "who i am.. im a missing nin or so i guess.. names Keiharu " laughing and smilling all over his happy face then continuing " if your so offensive lets get started " forming handseals as about 10 clones appeared and the other disappeared quickly forming some other handseals replacing him with the clone behind him as the clone that he had just switched with started to run forward attacking him from the front while the *real* Keiharu attacked from behind ready to replace himself with a nearby clone if the person had found out his trick


----------



## Sting (Jun 5, 2010)

Akizuki’s situation was horrible. He was surrounded by ten immortal clones and was in a pain. _"What should I do?"_ Akizuki thought as he received a kick from the back. "Wait!" He thought to himself again while lying on the ground. _"If it’s neither ninjutsu nor taijutsu, then it means its genjutsu!"_ He overjoyed himself as he realized what kind of jutsu it was. Akizuki formed one handseal and closed his eyes while standing up with a smile in the face. "Kai!" he shouted as he opened his eyes and all clones had disappeared. Then he saw only one enemy. Without waiting any second threw his katana right to the enemy and shouted "Catch mothafucka" while forming hand seals.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jun 5, 2010)

Keiharu remained calm when all of his clones disappeared but suddenly a katana was thrown he tried to dodge but it made his rigth leg bleed as the katana just keept flying 
as his leg started pumping blood out 
arghh the pain as Keiharu feel to the ground. Keiharu touched looked at it
it wasnt deep quickly he threw some sand aiming for the person then replaced his body with it then throwing a jutsu from his konohana ancestors.. damn why was it necesarry to use it, he hated the fact that he was originally from konohana 
but using it trying to blind the person then trying to hit him


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm,another fight,his eyes opened as he looked up at the man.Ryo slowly stood up placing his hand on the hilt off his top sword while he glared at the man,"Usually I'd kill a man for that,but I'm in a generous mood so just begone."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 5, 2010)

Mizumaru threw a kunia at Kikyo who dodged it and did a handsign and then reached into her weapon pouch and threw what looked like 3 fireballs at Mizumaru. He blocked them with a kunia knife and heard them clank when they made contact. He knew she used genjutsu to change the appearance of the shuriken.

"Not bad." he complimented. Kikyo smiled.

"Back at you. Anyone else would have not blocked that with a weapon."


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 5, 2010)

Ryo kept his eye on the boy for a while before remembering his mission he had been assigned."Tch..we'll continue this later..", he said as he dash off hurriedly to complete his mission so he could return home and rest.

As he reached the outskirts of his village he jumped up into the air landing on a small tree branch.He figured he'd get to the farmer's home quicker this way,as jumped from branch to branch making sure not to lose his footing.His eyes locked on to the old man's home as he neared his destination,jumping down out of the tree into a front flip,bending his knees slightly and placing his right hand on the ground to absorb the shock of his landing.

"You must be young Ryo?",the elderly man said as he looked Ryo up and down from the vicinity of the rocking chair he was sitting on,"well go ahead and get to work,and watch for boars."he said pointing his fingers to his field which wasn't to far out,about 100 yards away.

Nodding,Ryo grabbed the basket full of grain and carried it with him on his walk over to the field.Hmm,this shouldn't be to bad,  he thought to himself as he reached the field,now the field was maybe half the size of a football field so Ryo, figure perhaps he'd be done before sundown.

As Ryo reached the halfway point of the field he heard a squealing noise,"Ohhh,boy...", he groaned as he stood up and turned to see four boar 10 feet behind him,and a fifth boar which was relatively bigger then the others with ginormous tusks portruding from his mouth.

Ryo slowly felt for the hilt of his two swords keeping his eyes on the boar,but when he felt nothing,Shit,I left them over on the other side,quickly did the hand signs as he yellled,"Clone Justsu!",as another of him appeared, he sent his clone at the boars to distract them as he went ahead and ran at full speed to his swords.However the boars made quick work of the clone making it go _poof!_,but their attack was in vain for Ryo now had his swords drawn from their sheath and was in position.The stand off between the opposing sides lasted for a few seconds,and then as in unison a charge was made from both fronts as they let out a fearsome battle cry.

Ryo jumped in the air swinging both swords down on the leader causing it to jump back as the other four stupidly charged leaving openings everywhere as they encircled Ryo,but Ryo being prepared for everything bent his knees pivoting a whole 360 degrees as he swung the two swords to go with his movements slaying the four lesser boars with ease."Haha!",he laughed a growing smile on his face,"Oh don't worry you too shall be defeated!And those tusks shall be my prize!"he growled as he pointed the tip of the sword in his left at the boar leader.The boar was paralyzed with fear,but now was the wrong time to be scared because Ryo had began to charge forth and cut the boar down before it could even squeal.

The sun set as Ryo walked back over to the old man carrying the basket with two tusks on top of it,"Well sir,I'm done!And you won't be seeing those boars anymore.",his last few words before he ran off to return home.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 5, 2010)

Si-shen didn't care what the kid said. If he wasn't meeting his contact he would have killed him.He continued to walk until he found a large house. Then without knocking he walked him. Two abnormally tall and round twin guards stood up. Shut up CHI and CHO, Si-Shen said before they spoke. *Oh iz you* they said together in a low voice. Then Si-Shen and the others walked up a large stair case and took at right. Then he knock once, "Come in" a raspy voice rang from inside the room. The large office was decorated in very expensive looking things. Si-Shen said "hello Tushign, I need your assistance."  

The tall man with many scars on his face nodded then said.
Ok what do you need today. I heard you were trying to pair up with the Feudal lord. Oh and who's the newbie? 

Si-shen smiled "and how did you hear that? This Ortega he is our newest member though he is a full fledge member yet we haven't had a lot of time to test him. But after what we are doing tomorrow we will know. Here!" he threw down a small brick of gold. I need 3 cases of tags and I need to know everything about this man. and he handed the scroll that the advisor gave him to the man.

The main grunted, he grabbed bar. How the hell did you get this? Why do you need three cases? Then he looked at the scroll. "He is a banit lord from the land of waves he commands around a 1000 men and 2 genin ninja. He is in charge of a group that is trying to kill the Feudal lord. Though they believe he doesn't know  I guess he does. But here he grabbed a map and circled a spot. His home castle is there, he is very wealthy from what I here and holds very rare items. Also he has 3 kids 2 boys and 1 girl, the ages are for the boys 6, 9 the girl is 8. 

Si-Shen didn't answer his questions and said thank you.  Also here he handed him a file I need him to become a genin in this village. The bar should cover all of this, please have them bring the cases to the hall to night at 12:00. We will leave at 5:00 Am and we need those to prepare.  he thanked him again then walked out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 5, 2010)

Hearing at Ukirama´s suggestion Kyo discarded the option of a cliff, adn started to think, about another option without risking his life.

"I guess there´s only one way, I have to find the right moment to do it since my chakra control isn´t so good"he said and started to meditate a bit "/Ok,concentration, concentration/"that was all he thought while concentrating his chakra, then biting his finger and making the correct seals he put his hand in the ground and shouted"Summoning Technique!!!!"after that a small explosion ocurred and a small white eagle with a size around 60 cm appeared.

_"Hey who are you? and Where am I?"_the eagle said a bit confused,"Oh Sorry, sorry hehehe, answering your first question I´m Kyosuke and I´ve recently signed the contract with the eagles"he said pointing to himself."And about the second question You´re in konoha"he said watching at the eagle who only nodded._"So you´re Kyo? I´ve heard about you from my father,he said you´re 'special' without knowing you yet"_the white animal said, Kyo instantly noticed that the 'special' thing was about him being a Jinchuuriki ._"I´m Washiki, nice to meet you"_


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 5, 2010)

Si-Shen walked with the other swords man alright let head home and get prepared. They went into the hall and sat down here he grabbed a large scroll and handed it to Ortega go to your room and learn this. When you return know which sword you wish to wield.

scroll said
*"HISTORY OF THE SWORDSMAN*

After signing the alliance with the land of Water, there were mainly 7 powerful clans that formed the Village Hidden in the Mist. The 7 clans decided to strengthen the alliance by forming a group of the most powerful ninjas from each of their clan. They would each take up a mighty sword to wield in battle, most were created by the Mauri clan. The clan came from the mountains of the Iron country, they were masters in ninjutsu. They formed a ninjutsu in blade making, with a rare metal they brought with them. Some clans didn't wish to take their blades. But even if they all wanted them there was only enough to make 5 swords, they created 3: Mugennami,(Later destroyed and renamed;then rebuit:read history.) Orochikub, and the Kisakan. The Hoshikagi claned offer the Samehada blade, their clans most precious item. The Momochi clan, being original residents fo the Mist they wouldn't allow them to make a sword for their clan ninja. So they found the best craftsman they had and built the Kubikiri Hōchō [Executioner's Blade]. The rivals to the Hoshikagi clan, the Hozuki clan offered the Hiramekarei, their most precious weapon. The Kaguya clan offer the last sword, the Chitsume; only because the Mauri refused to make to them a sword, because of a blood feud. But every sword was created by someone dying.
*
Chitsume [“Bloodclaw”]*

Was created by the Kaguya leader that signed the peace agreement with the Water country, Kimmikan. After signing the alliance with the other clans, they were discriminated against. The Mauri clan refused to make the Kaguya Clan one, because of a blood feud that happen to them 20 years before the alliance. Both clans were hired on the opposite sides of war between the Iron country and the Demon country. The Kaguya captured and tortured a few members of their clan and received intel on where they were camped. The Kaguya clan then surprised them in the night slaughtering them. The Mauri clan never forgot what they did. So Kimmikan used he's rare version of their bloodline limit allowing him to harden beyond normal for their clan. Then twist the bone microscopically making it the hardest known substance to the ninja world. Using it drained him and normally could only make a small sword every couple of weeks. But having to make the entire giant sword in only 2 months slowly killed him. At the very end he could not produce any more bone to finish the handle. So he slowly put the rest of his own body into the handle. It is beyond razor sharp, but it has only been wield by 2 swordsmen since its creation. It has killed 6 who attempted to take it has its blade. If it accepts you it will allow you to unwind it microscopically making it still harder the steel but able to stretch and change shape. It is one of the most powerful of the 7 swords.

*Mugennami [Lighting Beast]*

The Mugennami blade was the second one the Mauri clan. As they melted down the sword, 3 powerful lighting users put in natural chakra. When they were on the verge of fainting they decided to stop. But because of the unique properties of the blade it wouldn't allow them. It sucked their chakra's until the 3 ninja died. It has the power to channel Lightning Release techniques. It can conduct natural lightning as well. In a lighting storm it gives the user all the power of the storm. It is the master blade of the element of lighting. Was given to Raiga when he joined the 7 swordsmen. On a mission he came across the 7 tails beast: Shichibi. He decided to try and capture it, to gain the respect of the other swordsmen; who mocked him. He formed a lighting storm giving him mass amount of power and blasted the beast. It took flight and the battle began, it raged on until when the Shichibi shot its most Powerful Wind blast that would easily destroy Raigia and the mountain that they were fighting on. Raigia in a act of desperation absorbed all the power from the storm and all of his chakra and threw at the blast. It caused an explosion and sent them both flying back. Then the mountain crumbled, buried them both alive. Raigia lay there for a week and went mad. When the beast broke free it moved the rocks enough to let Raiga be free. He then found his sword, it had been shattered by the blast. He then went to the iron country and forced them to remake it. But the damage was too extensive and they didn't have any of the rare metal. So they made two smaller swords. That had to be used together to wield the lighting. Being only a former shell with his new weaker swords, he named them the “Lighting Fangs. He didn't wish to return to the Mist for fear of dishonor. After he killed himself in the Land of Rivers, the Mist went there to see if the rumors were true. There they found the swords and took them back to the village. There the Mauri clan remade the mighty broad sword using some of the last metal and brought it back to it original glory. Now the clan only has enough to make one sword more. The sword is strongest in a storm, where it can wield its pow
er.

*Kisakan [Water Blade] Wielder: Minto*

In the hands of a user with the main elemental of water, the broadsword has the ability to turn into a water state. Though it can’t change shape or its appearance it can go through soilds like water. The sword was the 2nd one made by the Mauri clan this time only one ninja volunteer to help infuse the blade with strong powers. He had the genetic power to do a hydration water body technique. But the properties of the sword again didn't allow him to break the link. But instead of sucking all of his chakra it absorbed the chakra his body was made out of. Absorbing him, the sword them mimic the power. By being able to turn into water on command of someone with the main elemental of water. It was most well known to the ninja world when the Village hidden in the Lighting tried to attack the Mist village during the First ninja war. The mist capsized their boats and had the battle on the ocean. The user Mikain at the time dove underwater and killed 100's of ninjas. They only saw it as a ripple or a small wave in the ocean until it came up and turn back into a sword. It is in its strongest when submerged in water.

*Samehada Wielder: Si-Shen*

Samehada is a large unique living sword of comparable size to Zabuza Momochi's Decapitating Carving Knife, and is described by Chōjūrō as "the most terrible of all the Seven Swordsmen's blades.Unlike a regular sword, Samehada is covered in large scales that shave or shred any surface instead of cutting it, much like a shark's skin - hence the name, and has a small skull at the tip of the handle. It is usually wrapped in bandages. The sword is able to stretch and bend, allowing Kisame to swing it at his targets like a flail. During his fight with Killer Bee, Kisame unraveled the bandages around the blade to reveal Samehada's true form: the scales grew longer and opened outwards, the hilt elongated itself, and the weapon opened a razor-teethed mouth at the end. The more chakra it absorbs, the larger it gets. Samehada, aside from shaving the opponents, has the ability to quickly consume the chakra around it, allowing Kisame to literally cut through his opponent's chakra, this ability is particularly useful when fighting Jinchūriki as Samehada is a perfect counter against their massive chakra supplies as well as being able to drain their chakra cloaks. This ability can be used even if the sword is still wrapped in bandages. The amount that it can absorb is unclear, but Killer Bee notes that it can absorb no more than six of his chakra tails at a time. It has also been shown to consume the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox's chakra from Naruto Uzumaki's body with no ill effects. The chakra it absorbs can heal what are otherwise fatal wounds, which can also be used to give its wielder (Kisame) near limitless stamina. Besides leeching the chakra of his opponents to keep his strength in proportion with their's, Kisame can also fuse with Samehada. The resulting transformation stresses his shark-like appearance, effectively making him a "tailed beast without a tail". In this form, due entirely to Samehada's presence, Kisame can not only sense an opponent's chakra but any direct contact made with his skin will also result in the absorption of the perpetrator's chakra.[3] In order to conduct attacks, Kisame can forcibly extend various spikes from the pectoral fins present on either of his forearms. As part of his merging with the great blade, Kisame can "hide" within Samehada despite its liking to Killer Bee. Samehada is also a sentient weapon, that along with being able to sense chakra levels,[4] only allows Kisame to wield it. In the words of Kisame, "It acknowledges only me." When Might Guy attempted to wield Samehada and use it against Kisame, it responded with a flurry of spikes protruding from its handle, thereby injuring Guy's hands, and returned back to Kisame. Being a chakra sensing weapon, Kisame claims that Samehada is attracted to intense chakra, such as Killer Bee's. Samehada is noted to be in a pleasant state while engorged with copious amounts of chakra, and can even move on its own accord to evade attacks.[5] Suigetsu Hōzuki highly sought the Samehada, going as far as to join Taka only for it, and under the belief that he will be able to wield Samehada if he kills Kisame.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 5, 2010)

*Hiramekarei*
Hiramekarei is a double-handled sword wielded by Chōjūrō. The Hiramekarei has two holes in the upper end of the blade that shoot out chakra, which can seemingly be formed into weapons such as a hammer. However, it is apparently heavy, as Chōjūrō tires easily from carrying it. Very powerfull force when swung smashed saskue through the wall in his Sasoon form.

Kubikiri Hōchō [Decapitating Carving Knife]
The sword is shaped like a giant butcher knife. It has a circle cut out of the top and the semicircle near the handle, which, as demonstrated by Suigetsu, seem to fit the sword's purpose of decapitation aptly, and gives something to wrap a back strap around. Its handle also appears to be detachable, as Suigetsu is shown screwing it off when not in combat and reattaching it for combat. While the handle is removed, it is relatively short. When reattached, however, it seems to extend by about four times its length. Was Broken by Killer Bee, after that the Momochi created another one of the same design. But they made it sleeker and a little shorter.
*
Orochikub Wielder: *.
Ignore
THIS IS KOOLAIDS BLADE, REMAKING IT TO BE A DUAL WIELD.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 5, 2010)

*Hideki Ichinos; Mist Village*

*Strike From The Shadows*

---

"Sleeping." Chomo simple said with a smirk. The smoke disappeared into nothing soon after, leaving those two in a lock of eyes.

"What the are you talking about?" Hideki asked with malicious eyes. He wasn't in the mood for talking at all, but he knew he still had to keep his mind clear. 

"I crushed him when he was sleeping. Wasn't much of a ninja as they said he was." Chomo snickered, but soon after a stick of dynamite came his way. Before Chomo could be hit by the explosion he charged after Hideki, leaving the explosion behind him. "_Partial Multi-Size Technique!"_" The Akimichi called out, causing both of his fist to grow five times in size. Chomo swung twice, Hideki managed to evade the first but the second caught him. The attack sent crashing through the wall.

"....Lucky hit!" Hideki shouted as he slowly stood, holding his ribs. He tried to fight through the pain, but he couldn't help but fall to one knee. Chomo came for another round, charging with his large fist. 'This better work' The genin thought to himself as he also charged forward.

Chomo gave a confused look at Hideki's awkward plan. "So you've finally given up eh? Fine!" Chomo swung his fist around as the two met face-to-face. The exchange went on for awhile with Chomo dominating. Hideki would mostly try to push and grab his opponent, however it was a futile effort. It ended with Hideki crashing into a pile of ruble.

"Bastard..." Hideki cursed as he pushed the ruble out of his way. Blood ran from his head to his toes, getting closer and closer to death. 

"Now be crushed just like-" 

*BOOM!*

Before Chomo could complete his backtalk, an explosion set off beside his right leg. "Dammit...what the.." Chomo looked down at his damaged, however he was still able to fight on. His eyes widen as he looked at the sticks of dynamite around his own body. There were sticks in his side pockets, chest pocket, sleeves, collar and even in his pouches. "But when did he-...that time!"

"That's right Muffin-Face, all through that little scuffle we had I placed dynamite just about almost everywhere on your fat body! Trust me it was hard trying to get around it.." Hideki continued to insult as he lit a new cigarette in his lips. 

"I'll make-"

*BOOM!*
*BOOM!*
*BOOM!*
*BOOM!*
*BOOM!*

The numerous explosions sounded off, covering the entire area with smoke and dust. After awhile, Chomo exited the smoke, coughing multiple times. His cloths were damaged and bloody, just as himself. "You've got some durability there fatass, but this will end it!" Hideki called out, pointed above the Akimichi. When Chomo looked up, he realized there were large amounts of Dynamite near the ceiling.

"No! Got to move-" Chomo was cut off by the shock of realizing that he was unable to move. Below him was the large shadow of the dynamites and a long stretching shadow that was connected to it. As his eyes looked over in horror, he noticed Hideki holding the Rat Hand Seal. "Th- That's!"

""*Shadow Imitation Technique!*" Hideki announced before the bombs reached the bottom and...

*BOOOOOM!!!!*

Exploded around Chomo, "Don't forget...which clan I was from...dumbass!"


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 5, 2010)

Ortega grabbed the scroll an dashed to his room. He locked the door and laid on his bed. On his back he opened the scroll and began reading the extensive knowledge about the legendary blades. He smiled at a few parts then frowned once he finished. He sat up tapping his chin as to wait blade best suits him. He read the scroll over and over, and over until he remembered it by heart. Ortega had to put strong thought into the blade which he wished to use. Which ever blade , he was going to be with it forever. He finally made a decision and walked up to Si-Shen and announced with a blank expression.  "I want the Kubikiri H?ch?".


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 5, 2010)

Si-Shen smiled Alright, then you will have to retrieve it. Minto and I together have 4 swords the Samehada, Chitsume, Kisakan and the Hiramekarei. After this mission we will travel to the Village Hidden in the Rain, there a man named Kikken Gourishi has it. He is a black market dealer, we will kill him and proclaim it. I am pleased you have chosen. Now the man that we met before he is the biggest black market dealer from here to the Wind country. I also pay him to find me the swords. The two down stars are his guard Cho and Chi they have beyond human strength and speed. But they are stupidier then a box of rocks. I am telling you this because he is our biggest ally.

Then, SLAM, SLAM, SLAM "HEELLOOO.....HELLLOOOOOO!" The low stupid voice of CHO and CHI rang out. Si-shen said nothing and MInto unlock the might metal doors and let them in. Cho was caring 2 giant boxes and CHI was caring 1 the same size. "Set them there he pointed toward a spot of the ground. Carefully or you won't get a tip. They set the boxes down as if they were babies. Now where is our food? Saskue walked in with the leftovers from to nights dinner he he gave to them in equal proportion in 2 large metal bowls. They slurped it down in seconds and said thanks and walked out. Minto grunted as he closed the doors. Leave you worthless fool we have swordsman business to take care of. Si-Shen said. He then walked over to the boxes and popped them open. He removed the cotton stuffing on top then revealed what was underneath. 1000's of explosive tag stack on top of each other. Si-Shen smiled and walked over to a giant metal design on the wall then he twisted something. Pull the push, stuck his hand down a hole the did another series of complex movements and the vault opened. When your a full fledged member I will show it to you. Then he said grab a box, they put 2 inside of the vault. Then Si-shen grabbed a stack about a foot and half high and set it on the ground then put the box in there. 

Alright any question?


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 5, 2010)

Ortega's eyes widen once he saw all of the explosive tags. His arm began to tingle at the thought of explosions. He wanted to ask a stupid question though he knew Si-Shen would explain everything. So all Ortega could do was think of getting his hands on his new sword. He loved the fact that it was meant for decapitate his enemies. He could picture it perfectly, burning down a as it rains blood and his sword and body literally soaked in his enemies with him smiling and laughing. A horrid site indeed though it suited Ortega's personality at the time. Ortega shook his head then replied.  " Nope, no questions at all. Let's do this thing".


----------



## Damaris (Jun 5, 2010)

*Chiharu Sasaki*

The Kyuubi host wasn't what you would call the best of comrades. She didn't like to talk, didn't even like being around people. She felt at home in the woods, in the mountains, where she could hide and hunt and survive on her own, just like she always had. Living in this city (even if Konoha was failing, the place was still the greatest of the shinobi villages, and bustled with people constantly--harried, downcast people, but people nonetheless) pressed Chiharu to the edge, set her at unease. She didn't like it. She didn't have a choice. Once she'd stumbled into the Leaf, they'd wrapped their grip around her firm as could be; the last Kyuubi host to live in the village had brought them fame, power, prosperity. The village council, the unsteady new Kage; she knew that all of them craved the return of those days. They were no different then the people who had bought her from her family and implanted this strange, hungry demon inside of her. But they'd given her a place to stay, an apartment that Chiharu knew was supposed to be a prison.

And now, they'd given her a cause. A mission from the Kage's office. Chiharu wasn't stupid enough to think that this was some sort of honor. The mission was a joint task with another nation's ninja, and she knew what she was; a display of power. _We have the Kyuubi host fighting for us. We are still strong._ Politics meant nothing to Chiharu, though. She would take the mission, finish it, come back. Repeat the endless cycle of training and sleeping, interrupted only by missions such as these, and visits from the Leaf scientists who were fascinated in examining her seal. But for what? What was she training for--strength? She had strength. Chiharu examined the bare walls of the apartment around her, the dull wooden floor and the cot shoved in the corner. All of the sparseness was by her own choice, but suddenly she was overcome with a fit of revulsion at the room.

She locked the door behind her, and made her way down through the village. It would be a good two hour trip to the mission start point; she could think about what she was doing here as she traveled.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 5, 2010)

Kira looked at his two friends' training method and felt a little envious that he had nothing cool of his own. Well, except for that fire jutsu he's been learning, but he can't access it because of he doesn't have enough chakra to produce a good- sized flame. "Hmmm.... I need to work on the fire jutsu, but I also need to get used to my Shunshin..." Kira thought about a great idea. Konoha style Shunshin, particularly, includes the swirling of leaves, maybe he should start spinning along with the direction of the leaves for an attack. Then, maybe once he mastered that, he can add the Goukyakyuu jutsu to it. "Ah! That would be a good combination! Alright, let's try it out. Shunshin!"  The boy disappeared in a swirl of leaves, then reappeared in spinning rapidly in front of a tree, then kicked it with the edge heel.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 6, 2010)

After they went to bed, they woke up and departed. They headed to a boat they were off, they traveled for a 2 days. Then they arrived at the land waves in a forest. There Si-Shen led the way until they arrived in front a large wall. Then Si-Shen said "Ortega and Minto there is 1000 people behind this wall go and have fun. Minto you know what to do. Minto nodded then tapped the large scroll on his back. Then go and make them know the power of the 7 legendary swordsman. he said they were off. Then Si-Shen jumped up and watched them fight. He smiled the jump in to the air and stared killing. The he yelled at the top of his lungs. "When there all dead wait for me outside the main doors!"


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 6, 2010)

Ortega was actually having fun as he slashed at the low level guards. Funny how they all wielded poorly crafted swords. He threw his sword practicing his boomerang execution, slashes a group of guards in the stomache. Ortega stabbed his sword in the ground and stood on top of the handle with his hands. He wouldn't have the skills to perform this against a genin like himself, but these guards were a disgrace. Not even trained in the ninja way. As each guard neared his spun his legs aroung kicking them hard enough for them to be knocked uncounciuos. He did this until it bored him so he began to decapitate any survivors of his kick.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2010)

*Kyo...*

"Hahaha Ok so you know me, you and the other eagles will help me and fight by my side?" he said to the eagle which was looking at him."Yeah, if you were able to sign this scroll I can´t have doubts, I will go and tell to my father, see ya later"Washiki said and disappeared in a puff.Kyo looked around and saw Kira and Ukirama training, just like him "Now I guess I should work on my chakra control"he said and after he acumulated chakra in his feets he started to run towards a tree, he was going to climb it without his hands.

*Takashi Oga*

In a forest near to the rain village a greyish blue haired guy was running at full speed,he was being chased by some ninjas of the rain village it has been 2 years since he left and now he is a missing nin."OH What a warm welcome home"he said  in a sarcastic form dodging a pair of shurikens.After some moments he stopped  in open field and a couple of low rank chuunins appeared in front of him.

_"Takashi Oga, Missing nin, You´re going with us to the rain village"_one of the chuunins said."Oh yeah,I will go with you and maybe we will become friends in the way to the rain"he said relaxed and sarcastically."The both of you are weak, I don´t have to hear to the weaklings"he said witha serious look in his eyes._"What? we´re going to show you our power!"_the other chuunin said offended but instantly he screamed, he has so much pain on his stomach"I don´t care,  you´re weak and thats all"Takshi said while he was trespassing the chuunin stomach with his sword, and before the other ninja could do something he cut off his head.After that he left the two bodies and started to run again."The rain village I never expected to return here"he said looking calmly at the village.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 6, 2010)

Ortega sliced off yet another head in pleasment. He was on the verge of dying from boredom when it clicked in his head. He throug his blade into the wall he jumped over and hung his shirt their to. His left arm was still fully bandaged including his fingers. He hopped around on his two warming up a little until 4 guards came his way, he spun in a 180 throwing a back handed fist to one guards nose. Still spinnin he gives another one a spiining heel ick to the temple. Then finally hops o horizontally in the air wrapping his legs around one guard and his arms around another. He spins sending their bodies crashing to the ground. He rotates his legs to give himself momentum to get back up. "WHOOAA!!! He shouted after dodging a punch and break the arm with his shoulder. Ortega went on poulverizing everyone with his bare knuckles and fist.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 6, 2010)

Sitting on a rock Ryo just stared at the sky already knowing this mission was gonna be dull,and the fact he was doing it with a ninja of the Leaf made it all the worse.Never the less Ryo hopped off the rock and placed his hands behind his head as he continued his walk to the rendezvous point,which couldn't have been too far away he had already been traveling for a while.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 6, 2010)

Si-Shen jump down and sliced a few people. Then he put a black cloth over his eyes and continued to kill just as many blind. He sliced until they had killed them all. He took of the blind fold. And said Alright phase two! Let's go. They jumped and began to scale the huge gate. Then they were inside the main compound with a giant house in front of them ok lets go. Then 16 shuriken came at them from the side. Minto gracefully blocked them with his sword. There were 2 ninjas around 18 in front of them. Ok these must be the two genin. Ortega take the one on the right, I will take the one on the left. Minto you know what to do.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 6, 2010)

Ortega immediately swung his sword at the ninja whom ducked and tried a sweep kick. Ortega leapt back throwing a few shuriken at him. The genin blocked the low level technique but was unprepared for what happened next, another shuriken followed the deflected in their shadows and hit the ninja, center thigh. Ortega dashed at him on the opposite side of the injured leg. As he foresighted, the genin hopped back accidentally forcing weight on the leg causing him to lose footing. Ortega soared through the air and forcefully planted both feet on the genin when, *POOF*. The genin's body turt into a wooden post. That when the genin held a kunai around Ortega's neck. "HAHA, you kind of good but im an anylist type of person meaning.... GOTCHA!!!!  Ortega's snake which was in his pocket was now a black boa contrictor and quickly wrapped himself around the genin's limbs. "Lucky, if it wasn't for this nake you would've been mine".  "Really ?"


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryo sighed,"God why was this so far?!",he groaned as he found himself a nice piece of shade  from a tree and sat under it,leaning completely against the trunk.He placed his two swords on the grass next to him making sure they were in reach,seeing as he learned his lesson from his last mission.

His eyes began to flicker as he became drowsy,Well I did make it early?Shouldn't be to bad sleep while I wait for him.,he slowly fell asleep and went into dream land.

Ryo's nap didn't last long,due to being abruptly awoken by voices,"Well well a young sleeping prey?" said the voice of a man,perhaps?"Yea boss let's take all his stuff!",said another voice who seemed to be a lackey of the first voice's owner."Yea Kai,let's take everything then let's kill him!",said a high pitch voice.

Ryo's eyes were still closed but he was now fully conscious,Tch,bandits well..they could be a fun fight,2 men and a young boy or a very vicious woman."Well,Rika check if he has any money!",bellowed the man Ryo assumed to be Kai,to the third person which apparently was indeed a woman.Now Ryo usually didn't flirt,but when he met a female who was prepared to viciously fight like him,he couldn't help but be a _little_ turned on,listening to her leader she nodded and slid her gentle hand into a slip of his kimono slightly brushing the extremely ticklish Ryo,who couldn't help but let out a great laugh.Ryo now ready to reveal his charade grabbed his two swords,scaring the girl causing her to jump back as he tossed one to his left hand and unsheathing the other while slashing at the girl causing her to jump back."Well,well well what have we here?Three very stupid bandits!",the mysterious bandit charged at Ryo stupidly but was easily killed with a slash to the throat,"I see why he just wanted my items and not kill me also!",this caused the leader charge stupidly with rage with nothing more then a simple dagger,"That was my brother!!!"bellowed Kai as he jabbed it Ryo's forehead, only for Ryo to bend down in a charge underneath the man thrusting the hilt of the sword into his chin causing him to go up in the air a bit stunned as Ryo spun the sword so that he would be holding it upright,and with that the man fell to the slash that came from the change of how Ryo was holding the sword.

Rika held a ninato styled sword as she stared at Ryo,"My oh my,what a strong boy!Seems you killed my two partners!",she exclaimed to him licking her lips wanting to kill him even more.Ryo laughed,"Ohh don't worry you'll join them sweet cheeks!",and with that he charged at Rika who charged as well,they both swung clashing blades before jumping back.She was good,Ryo thought but she left way to many openings,and Ryo was planning on using this to his advantage to test a new move.They charged again but this time,Ryo put his hands close enough to touch as he exclaimed,"Clone Jutsu!",and with that another Ryo appeared,dashing further in front of him,Rika surprised to be fighting a ninja stopped and went to her defenses unaware of what to expect.Ryo sprinted after his clone jumping onto it's shoulder only to quickly pop off it into a half front flip as he was spinning down into a spiral towards Rika in an angled type position while slashing horizontally in the spiral so that he cut her from the throat on,as the clone swung it's blade causing her to instinctively block the clone's frontal assault while she was cut multiple times by Ryo who landed into a front somersault standing as he sheathed his blades in their sheathes that rested against his left hip."Twas my honor to defeat you.."Ryo stated returning to his calm nature,as Rika fell onto her knees before face planting into the ground."Well I guess that made my trip a lil' fun?",he laughed before returning to his shady spot sitting down and waiting for his  partner.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 6, 2010)

*Chiharu Sasaki*

The trip to the meeting spot for the mission wasn't exhausting as much as tedious. Chiharu had tried to slip past the Konoha gate guards with a wave of her mission scroll, but one of them had recognized her as the Kyuubi host and hauled her back. She'd had to explain herself to an ANBU shinobi for ten minutes, more talking than she'd done in the past week, and he hadn't believed her until he'd gone over her scroll twice, checking for forgeries. Even when she was allowed back on the road out of the village, she was sure that he was following her, but didn't bother to test her theory. She didn't like confrontations. Humans were bothersome. Instead, Chiharu enjoyed her momentary freedom, wandering through the woods like she was still feral. She was halfway through scrambling up a pine tree and considering her chances of leaping to the tree just beyond her perch when she heard voices. There was a muffled curse from behind her, and the ANBU who had stopped her at the gate phased into view. 

*"You shouldn't have followed me,"* Chiharu said quietly as she knelt on the branch and watched the three bandits walk by, a scant twenty feet from the tree. *"You're an asset, a trump card,"* the ANBU answered. *"We can't afford to lose you. I'm not going to interfere, just watch."* She really was some sort of leashed wolf in this village. She even had a handler. Chiharu couldn't help but feel a little flattered. "Then why was I given a solo mission?" she asked, but her guide didn't have an answer. It didn't matter anyway. *"Let's follow them,"* she said, and it wasn't a question. *"They're heading towards where I'm supposed to meet the man for the mission. I want to know what they're up to."* She eyed the distance from her branch to the next. She took the leap.

Her partner for the mission had already arrived at the spot, and the bandits had outpaced her as well. Chiharu watched the fight with some slight interest. The three were nothing special in particular, clumsy of speech and action, but it wasn't them that she was worried about; she watched the other ninja. He was aligned with a village other than Konoha and regardless of her half-assed loyalties to the village, the two powers might find themselves opposing the future, and it would be best to learn as much as she could. Her survival was the most important thing to her, after all. The other shinobi fought with duel katana and seemed to have a variant on her crow clone technique. As he finished off the last bandit, Chiharu adjusted the chain-sickle on her back and spoke to her guard. *"Leave. This is my mission now.
*

The rush of air against her back told her he'd left using the shunshin jutsu and Chiharu dropped to the ground twenty feet in front of her partner, holding her mission scroll in front of her like a shield.* "I'm here to work with you,"* she said, still keeping a careful distance in case he attacked. *"I'm the ninja from the Leaf village."*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 7, 2010)

Mizumaru and Kikyo were still fighting but now where surrounded by crows summoned by Mizumaru.

"Give up." He said with a small smile but Kikyo smirked.

"Never!" She stated. As both prepaired to launch at eachother again the atmosphere grew cold.

"What the...." Kikyo said looking around and out of no where Shirayuki drifted in gracefully.

"Shirayuki sensei?" Mizumaru questioned. Why was she here?

"Whats up?" Kikyo asked for him. She smiled slightly and handed them a piece of paper. Both genin looked at her with a raised eyebrow.

"Its a mission. The villiage leader gave it to me to give to you since i see you guys regularly."

"Awesome." Kikyo replied. Shirayuki frowned.

"Its a B rank mission which is pretty hard for genin."

"Don't underestimate us." Mizumaru replied. Shirayuki smiled.

"I guess your right. Go pack up. You guys better get going. I might join up with you guys if i have time." She said as she disappeared and Mizumaru and Kikyo went to go pack up.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 7, 2010)

With a loud obnoxious yawn Ryo,opened his eyes,"Oh goody your here..",Ryo groaned whilst rubbing his eyes.Standing up he dusted off his kimono and placed his swords in the sash thingy so that they'd be secured there."Well let's go,you have a camera I presume?"


----------

